# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 8)



## Edena_of_Neith

This is here just in case the old thread runs out of room before I can return online.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(bumping this up)


----------



## Black Omega

*Siobhan and Melkor*

The most curious sort of wedding present.  Melkor, captured by Zelda.  Gifted to Siobhan and Kalanyr.

Siobhan strides for to stand before Melkor, frowning a little "It's nice to meet you again, Melkor.  It's been a little while since you tried to kidnap me.  Since you tried to destroythe Oerth.  Not quite how you planned on meeting me, I'd guess."  then the silverhaired Seelie draws herself up to her full (4'9") height and gazes over the dark God.

"Melkor, I sentence you..." the little fae smiles "To live! To live as mortal flesh and blood.  Mortal fear and pain.  "And as a mortal to suffer all the pain, horror, and terror you have lavished on billions of victims!  No nihilistic joy.  you will feel this as your victims did.  You may cry this is vengence, Melkor.  But this is Justice.  Poetic Justice.  What you have inflicted upon the world shall be returned to you, that you shall know the depths of what you have truly done."

And with that Melkor disappears, cast to his own private Hell.  Guarded, warded, hidden by 11th level magic.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
And for good measure OOC, Oi Melkor!  No hard feelings OOC.  You knew we'd figure out something to do.


----------



## Black Omega

And at Zelda's request, for the period she's gone, until she returns, I'll play caretaker for her faction.

Zelda, as soon as you are back, it's all yours.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Thanks Omega.

Please approve this Edena.


Oh, and see you around.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*RULING*

This prevents Melkor from committing suicide.

  I did rule that the fate of the captured PC after a Coup de Grace was entirely in the hands of the Capturing Power.

  And so it is here.

  Melkor, is condemned ... to live.
  He is sent off to the prison Siobhan has banished him to.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

See you in 2 weeks, Zelda.

  See you soon, Zelda, my friend!


----------



## Gurdjieff

> Venus
> 
> I'm indeed staying since there now is something to stay for
> And I still have a concubine, rescued from the shade world, freed from Melkor's grip.
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> And what happens if Melkor's attack succeeds on Day 7, Venus?




Now, we'll just have to prevent that from happening, don't we? 
It was wrong for me to even think of this suicide plan, it was just plain wrong. I'm sorry for that. I will stick around, untill turn 10 at least, if we make that 

I'll be gone for the early (in my timezone anyway) part of the day, come online in the afternoon and again be gone again near the evening.

I am preparing a big IC post, to explain my deeds to my allies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A bit of heavy-handedness on the part of the taraakians*

Well, yes, they are very heavy-handed, in fact.

  The taraakians send their emissaries all around, to every Power in the IR, except for the Alliance of Dread and Melkor's Powers.

  Mounted on their great, majestic birds, both male and female taraakians alight in the heart of everyone's dominions.
  They dismount, and walk up to such personages as Kas, the God-Emperor, Siobhan, Kalanyr, Aurican, and the others.

  They smile warmly and broadly - genuine smiles, even if their words belay that - regarding those they have come to order around.

  And here is what they say:

  - - -

  GET YOURSELVES AND YOUR PEOPLE INTO THE SAFETY OF THE KEVELLOND LEAGUE.

  NOW!

  THAT'S AN ORDER, KAS (or, insert your character's name here)

  The warm smile remains on the lips of nearly all of the messengers, both male and female, sent to deliver these words, and they add:

  Trust us.
  You won't regret following this order.

  Without further ado the messengers mount up on their great birds and depart.
  The taraakians never do make any show of force - it is blatantly obvious they have no force to back up their order.
  All their force is committed to stopping the sleen and the loch-nar.

  Why the taraakians would issue such an order, in such a way, at such an hour, with no force to back it up, is a mystery even to the kender - and they tend to understand the most strange of logics.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More taraakian heavy-handedness*

The taraakians go to Hazen, and they surround him.

  Male and female, they regard him with smiles on their faces.

  The leader, an elderly gentleman, speaks:

  They are coming, Hazen.  
  Let them in.

  - - -

  Once more, the taraakians do not have any way of enforcing their will.
  Most especially, not on Hazen!


----------



## Kalanyr

Well Black Omega, do we go along with this? My response is currently: seems like a good idea.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kris,, vertrouwen we dat? william lijkt niet echt de persoon om ons allemaal te verraden, hoewel hij echt een hekel aan je heeft gekregen...

herhaling: william haat je. hij heeft er spijt van dat ie je niet aangevallen heeft...

vertrouwens of niet? dag 7 11th actie: groot schild om athas bouwen zodat de planeet beetje  gespaard blijft, en dan hopen dat alles goed gaat?


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Well Black Omega, do we go along with this? My response is currently: seems like a good idea. *




Vesve is mostly inside the Domain of Hope already, so sure.  move your people on in.  I agree.


----------



## Kalanyr

My powers/population are moving in if Hazen will have us. Settle down somewhere near where Vesve is/should be.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Another Solution*

The God Emperor sends a message to Hazen, Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian:

"The Demiplane of Hope is the opposite of the Demiplane of Dread. The precence of the DoH has already proven to have a positive effect on the areas neigboring the Domains, the touches have been reversed. A conclusion of this is that the DoH can act as an antidote to the DoD. Therefore, to protect the Core Prime from the Domains of Dread one must spread the essence of the Domains of Hope over the Core Prime. 
 If a small part of the Demiplane of Hope can be removed and distilled to produce its essence and that essence can be replicated or grown with magical means we can then spread large amounts of DoHness over the Core Prime, thereby removing the touches of Ravenloft and saving ourselves from the influence of the Domains of Dread.
 You, Hazen, are needed to donate a small amount of the essence of your domain to our experiment.
 You, Vaeregoth, are needed because of your remarkable power over reality. Your diadem of dreams might be extremely useful in the process of growing the essence, by altering a few laws of magic or chemistry, if necessary.
 And you, Anabstercorian, are needed because of your extraordinary intelligence and resourcefullness (and because you are a relatively close ally of ours), to find those things I might have overlooked.
 Of cource, the more power can be directed to this project the better and others are welcome to contribute with whatever resources they can spare, when the time for execution comes. The terraakians will unfortunately not deal with us, so we will have to manage without their cooperation, though it might have been useful."

Edena, could this work?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Unfortunately, a part of the Demiplane of Hope cannot be removed.
  It cannot be distilled and spread over the Prime.

  If only it could be!

  - - -

  The taraakians sent their order to nearly everyone, including Mr. Draco and Serpenteye's Powers. 

  Only Melkor's Powers, Sollir's Powers, and those Alliance of Dread Powers and other evil Powers I am running, did not receive the order from the taraakians.

  The taraakians do not follow up on their order by any further communications, much less any threats or shows of force, or - for that matter - with any action at all.

  Apparently, they are leaving it to you, whether or not you will obey their order.

  Apparently, they expect you to take their word in faith.

  RULING:

  Hazen allows anyone in, who wants in, to the Kevellond League.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

In 40 hours IRL, something happens IC in the IR.

  Do not ask what.  
  You will find out what it is, when it happens.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

All my Orcs and the civilian population from mystrara go to the demiplane of hope.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

16 hours, that bad timing:

that'll be 4:30 in the morning...I hope it doesn't require my immediate reply...:/

when can I state attack and defense for day 7 and my 11th level action for day 7?


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian looks over the shattered waste of the glory of the Penumbral Hub with a heavy heart.  The cold vacuum of space envelops all, and the broken towers and cracked Substare lie fallow of hope and dreams.

<< Look where I have led my people. >>

And he starts to cry, leaning on the True Staff, supported by the arcane knowledge of massive armies and whole civilizations - Yet he has still reached too far, it seems.

<< All surviving PostIllithid!  Travel to the shelters of the Kevrellond League.  I will be guarding them, and the Demiplane of Hope, with my life. >>

*Edena, Anabstercorian is guarding the Demiplane of Hope against invasion and incursion by enemy forces.*


----------



## Spoof

Alzem moves his people to the DoH.

“Hello Hazen we are here, as we were told to come”

OOC: Anabstercorian - Blah, blah, blah.  That's all we really hear 
Edena I will also protect Anabstercorian's people if they need it.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz is not leading his people to the Demiplane of Hope... he has his own plane... and one he feels will serve him well.. and his people..._


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA:

Sure, the Union of Worlds will move everything into the demiplane of hope.  It seems like the Taraakians want to try again with "normal" relations with us   Perhaps after the fighting they figured out that it wasn't proper diplomacy to leave a possible ally alone in the middle of a discussion and launch an attack?  Either way, the Union of Worlds is going to move EVERYTHING of ours into the demiplane of hope.  We only demand that in our sector (where all of our people/bases/etc are located) our subjects follow our law. 

So, without further ado, the Union is moving.


----------



## William Ronald

*Many Meetings*

Hazen appears to those contacted by the Taraakians.  He stands in a busy, dusty street.  All sorts of construction equipment is moving around him.  There is a noise of construction in the back ground.

"The Taraakians have ordered me to invite EVERYONE HERE.  EVERYONE," Hazen says, a note of frustration in his angelic voice.

He breathes deeply, closes his eyes for a moment and his voice is calmer.

"I would like to welcome everyone here.  The facilities have been prepared for you and have all the modern conveniences."

"As you can see, we are still adding to them..." Hazen says as a sound of beeping horns is heard.

"No, the quantum thread filaments go on the right.  The substare next to them and the creep next to it. "

A loud crash is heard.

"Well, I have things to do.  I would like to welcome everyone here."

As the image fades, people hear Hazen saying   "No, the quantum thread filaments go on the INSIDE of the building...."


OOC:  As the boards are back up, I just e-mailed people to come here.  Tokiwong, thanks  again for letting everyone at the test boards know they were up.

Zelda, see you when you get back.  Edena, maybe make the IC stuff happen at 1 p.m. or 5 p.m. your time.  (That is 6 p.m. or 10 p.m. GMT.  Being in this IR means I am able to think in terms of different time zones.)

Serpenteye, good idea. I wished it had worked.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sends a vision of himself to Hazen... "We appreciate the offer... but the Demipleane of Hope is counter to many of the beleiefs of my people and I wish to give them the chance to fulfill their own destinies... I shall maintain my own plane and city... we are aware of the threats in the coming conflict and bid you luck... Angel..."

Iuz pauses, "We must decline... for now.  Perhaps if we survive our two worlds can expereince and trade and crowth... for now... we must focus on our survival..."_

*OOC:* No problem William... just got lucky and hit my favorites and blammo here I was


----------



## Alyx

I get my people inside the demiplane of Hope yesterday.  A flurry of dragons and assorted other beasts show up at your doorstep, William.  If you need to preserve space, just tell them to shrink into some small insect and watch your feet!

.
.
.

There, I've read thread 8, now I'll go back and read 6 and 7.

I'm limited to about an hour of internet access each day now, until the cords go back up.  Thinking about switching my service provider.  Allow me to convey my utmost serius apologies to Edena, William, Anab, all of you who are working so hard on the IR for my absence.  With any luck this will be all over soon for me, and I can come back to stay.  I am really feeling bad about my absence, so please don't let it inconvinience any of you in any way.

Since I will most likely be internet uncabable for the next two days, I'll use my powers resources for William's benefit as much as possible.

I'll catch up for this week, and then skim this weekend's activities on Monday.  Best of luck, friends.


----------



## Anabstercorian

I'll tell you this, people - If my hunch is correct, anyone who isn't inside the Demiplane of Hope in 24 hours is screwed.  I think the Taraakians are turning back to their original plan.

I, for one, agree with them.

If you want to stop them, good luck, but you'll have to go through a hell of a lot of angry Militant Fair.  I'd run like hell if I were you.

*11th level actions:*
Level 4 Attack on the Loch Nar
Level 4 defense over the Demiplane of Hope, because, frankly, the Loch Nar makes me crap my trousers
Wonder: Boost Anabstercorian's PL by 20


----------



## Creamsteak

I noted this in the other thread, but I'll repost it here.

The Church of Mercy (and millions if not billions of refugees) will be moved into the plane of hope. I am bringing my demi-planes with me, and closing all entrances leading to anywhere other than the plane of hope. This is just to keep space up.

I am adding my full defense (which DOES stack according to the DM) to the plane of hope. That gives it +26 Defense. I am launching a level 8 Attack against the Lok 'nar. I am launching an assault, but that is secret -isn't it?


----------



## Creamsteak

I know this is an unpopular opinion... but I just have to say it.

The Lok 'Nar is a Battleship class ship. You gave it the Attack/Defense of a Taraakian Destoyer.

The Lok 'Nar should have the power level you would give a battleship (2 to 3 times a destroyers). Plus it would only be fair for it to have sufficient power to fight back against three Taraakian destroyers.

If people don't like me saying this, just consider that I have respect for the Lok 'Nar, and I can't see it shown in a weak light. It is the most efficient battlecruiser you can build -short of advancing your physics and quantam physics beyond the scope of science, and beyond the scope of 12th level magic.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* I thought the Lok'Nar was an evil entity from the Heavy Metal movie... an orb of green... really evil... and eternal enemy of the Taraakians


----------



## kaboom

Edena: is it possible to drag The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra into the DoH?


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok, if all defences on the Plane of Hope from those inside stack, I'm changing what I'm doing, not like it matters if people know.

Defence: Ishtarland (4 (day one) + 10 (5 days charging) + 1 (Avatar) is added to Demiplane.

Angels Defence: Demiplane (4)

Unseelie Defence: Demiplane (6)

Attack: Ishtarland (4+1(Avatar))
            Unseelie (4)
            Angels (4)

All at Loch-Nar

Summary: 25 Defence on Demiplane of Hope
                 13 Attack Loch Nar
                 Mask of Johdee: No one is scrying the Demiplane of Hope.

11th level Wonder:
Ishtarland/Unseelie: Ready to support what the Coalition of Light and Shadow are doing if it will work (everything possible will be done to support it, including the same steps as the Coalition are willing to take) and Angels countering suicide attacks.

Else

Ishtarland: Steal Lolths Drow Portfolio
Unseelie: Increase Kalanyr's PL by 20
Angels: Counter Suicide Attacks  


My powers move to the Demiplane of Hope.


----------



## Creamsteak

I never saw the "Heavy Metal" movie. It was an American attempt at Anime, correct? I know the Lok'nar as a ship from before that movie came out. Lok'nar wasn't necessarily evil... but it desired to kill anyone that attacked its home world (which it was the last surviving warship from.)

However, I don't have any idea where the Taraakians are from, so you might be right. If a little green ball is going to kill us all... well that just isn't as cool as having a perfectly designed battle ship belonging to an ancient race come to exterminate the people it sees as defilers. Namely, the union summoned it by contacting it, and thereby reaching its home in some way. That would be enough for it to want to destroy us: knowing that we know about it.

Edena, is the Lok'nar a green ball, or a ship?


----------



## Tokiwong

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I never saw the "Heavy Metal" movie. It was an American attempt at Anime, correct? I know the Lok'nar as a ship from before that movie came out. Lok'nar wasn't necessarily evil... but it desired to kill anyone that attacked its home world (which it was the last surviving warship from.)
> 
> However, I don't have any idea where the Taraakians are from, so you might be right. If a little green ball is going to kill us all... well that just isn't as cool as having a perfectly designed battle ship belonging to an ancient race come to exterminate the people it sees as defilers. Namely, the union summoned it by contacting it, and thereby reaching its home in some way. That would be enough for it to want to destroy us: knowing that we know about it.
> 
> Edena, is the Lok'nar a green ball, or a ship? *




Heavy Metal was simply animation not an American attempt at anime... it was based off of the magazine... very cool stuff I highly reccomend and the Taraakians and the Lok'Nar both appaer in the cartoon... and they rode birds... the last Taraakian was a woman she kicked butt...


----------



## Creamsteak

Bringing up the topic yet again,

I just tried Google, and I got two references:

Star Trek (from the older star trek, it was the lightest militery frigate ever created, roughly 2202, which, to my recollection is 200 years before the Enterprise D (next generation).

And

Tenchi Muyo (too new to even matter. Obviously the animator was inspired by the movie Heavy Metal, I should look into it some time. The release date I noticed was in the 1980's... so it is pretty old. Though I think Star Trek (original) trumps it by about 4 years. Maybe not, I'm not a history guy. I know it has to have deeper and older origins... I'll continue the search.

Note: Edit: just found this quote in a Star Trek page "... The Federation's worst fears have been confirmed: Terrakian pirates have taken over the distant colony world, slaughtering and enslaving the populace. A rescue ... "


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, could you respond to my last email?


----------



## Creamsteak

*Interesting notes on something Taraakian.*



> The uneasy political climate of the world rose to a fierce and dangerous storm when various conflicts ensuing from unforgotten disputes of old burst out to great wars involving many wise and mighty guilds. The Tarakians fought first their once close allies of the Pacifists?, then their other former allies of the Tribe who had allied themselves to one of the most renowned and feared guilds of the world, the Empire. At the same time, Retribution, one of the Tarakians' allies, engaged the Legendary Barbarians and numerous other guilds in another great war. The nights of Terra were shining with the fires of battle and echoing with the thunder of war, but the tides of death alyways broke before they reached the calm shores of the White Raven.





> At last, the day came when the lands and the rivers of Terra should be red from the blood of the dead, when past and present wrongdoings should be punished in a storm of fire and steel. The great wars reached a climax when the opponents encountered each other for the last time in a gigantic, all-consuming battle, and the White Raven faced its enemies as well, destroying them easily. But just as the members of the guild turned their backs to the smoking battlefield, some enemies returned and backstabbed them, thus ending the chronicle of the succesful and joyous age with a stain of dark blood. Scatha, who stood alone against the last enemies when the lands were already sinking into the fiery belly of the earth, was able to avenge the deaths of his fellows with the help of ZDM who immortalized one of their members, but the bad feeling of being caught at unawares remained. And so, the White Raven sweared to return once again, more vigilant and deadly than ever!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Leader of The Red Army of Ravenloft laughs:

-Let those fools escape, there is nowhere to hide, soon Hope will die, The Night Eternal shall rule supreme!


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom:

Yes, I think you can bring all of the nations of the Chosen of Mystra to the Domain of hope, at least the living creatures and the people.  

Hazen thanks Iuz for his kind words, and adds.

"All are welcome here.  There will be no attempts to force beliefs on anyone."

Edena:  I have moved all factions I control, including Dagger's, to the Domain of Hope.  I have e-mailed Gnomeworks.  He may be having internet problems again.  If so, I would like to temporarily play his power and bring them all to the Domain of Hope.

All powers played by myself, formely played by Darkness, and played by dagger are in the Domain of Hope.  I would like to make that the case for Gnomeworks factions as well.

There is always room for people in the Domain of Hope.


Anabstercorian: What was your character's reaction to the Illithid book Hazen gave him, "The Best Loved Jokes, Songs and Stories of the Illithid People"  (I forget the term from Bruce Cordell's Illithiad.  I remember it as a series of strings with knots.  Oddly enough, the Incas used something like this for messages.)


And now a post for your role playing entertainment.  Feel free to become part of each scene as you chose.  Consider it part of the lull before the storm.  There are a few hidden references which I will reveal later.

____________________________________________________


At a large hall, many people are seated before a stage.  A woman comes to the stage and speaks into a microphone.

"Welcome to the Mitrik Auction for the Emergency Relief Fund.  We are auctioning several valuable items to help fund emergency relief efforts."

"Here are some of them."

"A rare 1st edition print of Turhan Bey ben Seir's "In Deep Places: A Journey into the Underdark."

"A silver and gold chess set on an ebony and ivory board.  Accompanying it is a three dimensional board with a platinum and electrum chess set."

"A rare lyre from an unknown culture.  It is extremely old."

"An ivory statue of a woman with her arms raised in triumph."

"A painting of an unknown soldier battling foes.  Age undetermined."

"Bidding will begin shortly."

    *********************************************

A small girl, perhaps five years old, is wandering on a street.  She is brown haired with brown eyes.  She is calling out "Mommy!" but her pleas are unanswered.

****************************************************

A boy, of the same age, but with pale blond hair and blue eyes is trying to climb a tree to get a grey cat with a white spot on his chest.  He can't reach the branches.

The cat is meowing and the child appears frustrated.

****************************************************

A young elven boy is practicing with a plastic sword in a park.  He mutters wistfully, "I wish someone would teach more how to handle a sword the right way."

****************************************************

Creamsteak: Check these links out for a little more information on the movie Heavy Metal.  Got to go to the video rental store this weekend.


http://www.spe.sony.com/movies/heavymetal/


http://www.hundland.com/scripts/Heavy-Metal.htm


----------



## Mr. Draco

William:  Thanks for the rp ideas, i just can't resist.

----------
At the hall, a murmur begins to spread in the crowd as the bidding clock counts down the minutes until the auction begins.

In the back, unnoticed by most, a Cydian walks in.  Her form giving off a pale blue light as she walks to her seat.

The people begin to take notice.  Most of them have heard rumors of Cydians before, but this is their first time seeing one.  Their surprise is shown with a few gasps.

As Asica sits there, a small dwarven child sitting nearby gets up and walks over.  Knowing no fear as only a truly innocent child can, he boldly comes up and asks the warrior of Kas' elite guard "Are you a lightbulb?"

...
----------

Meanwhile, Kas is working on his book again in his private chamber at the heart of the Union's headquarters.

The chamber is different this time, the soft glow of Kas playing over the featureless walls.  Indeed, they seem to have grown smaller.  The room seems to be a cube, approximately ten meters on a side.

The silence of ages is broken by a voice, coming from everywhere at once "Viewscreen on.  Gamma World, second world war."

The walls change color as a perfectly rendered hologram superimposes itself on them.  Images of battle flash by as the war is relived in pixel form.

"Upon close observation, one realizes that these people, no matter their respective strengths, face a single weakness: disunity.

Their forces tear each other apart, wasting lives and resources that could have been used for better purposes."

Images appear of the invasion of Poland near the outbreak of the war.

"Yet, they betray an incredible courage.  With the invasion of a country known as Poland, the German tanks were met with cavalry.  Armed cavalry.  The cavalry which had been the best in Europe for hundreds of years now met its match with the steel behemoths of the German tanks.

However, it met its match without so much as flinching.  They knew they were outclassed, but still they faught on.  They knew from the start they were doomed to failure, but still they faught on.

This is one of the great strengths of the self.  The strength of courage and sacrifice for the beliefs of the self."

...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Demon Lord Baelros was contemplating a new situation. Now with Melkor`s imprisonment he was in charge... fortunately Red Armies has almost crushed the rebellion and absorbed allmost all of Shade into Red Scourge. Soon, Melkor`s wish shall be fullfilled, he would not fail his master, The Night Eternal shall rule supreme!

 Yet he felt quite uneasy speaking to what resembled a quite huge Sphere of Anhilation, inside he could see a complete and total emtiness, Void with no end, where everything finds its doom, The True Death.

-Everything is going according to the plan, soon you shall be able to manifest in this multiverse in almost full glory.

It responed, its words conjured the images of billions of worlds dying, of stars imploding, infinity of voices crying in unison before  only silence is left. It was beautiful, Baelros could feel The Primordial Entropy, Eternal Desire for oblivion, he wanted it to claim him, he wanted to imbrace The Eternity, to be part of it.. but the time hasn`t come yet! He could now fully understand his Master, it was a cause trully worth of serving, especially for a Demonic being!

-YES, SOON I SHALL FEED!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

OOC: Mr Draco, it is nice that you are referencing history of my country, actually we have been defending for a month, 2 times longer that France! And it would have been even longer if it wasn`t for Stalin backstabbing us! And of course our allies attacking Germany  from The West would have also helped quite a bit.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Rulings and answers*

- - -

   Venus

  Now, we'll just have to prevent that from happening, don't we?  
  It was wrong for me to even think of this suicide plan, it was just plain wrong. I'm sorry for that. I will stick around, untill turn 10 at least, if we make that  
  I'll be gone for the early (in my timezone anyway) part of the day, come online in the afternoon and again be gone again near the evening. 
  I am preparing a big IC post, to explain my deeds to my allies.

  ANSWER:  

  Venus has declared both his Powers are moving into the Kevellond League.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Well Black Omega, do we go along with this? My response is currently: seems like a good idea.

  ANSWER:

  Wishes to know the answer to this himself.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  (article deleted)

  ANSWER

  'o Skoteinos has only moved his civilians into the Kevellond League.
  His Immortals, and his army, have not entered - thus, I am counting that his Powers have not entered.

  - - -

   Black Omega

   Vesve is mostly inside the Domain of Hope already, so sure. move your people on in. I agree.

  ANSWER:

  Black Omega's Power has now moved inside the Kevellond League.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  My powers/population are moving in if Hazen will have us. Settle down somewhere near where Vesve is/should be.

  ANSWER:

  Kalanyr's Powers have moved into the Kevellond League.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  All my Orcs and the civilian population from mystrara go to the demiplane of hope.

  ANSWER:

  As noted above.  This means the Powers run by 'o Skoteinos have not entered the Kevellond League.  Consider that a ruling.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Anabstercorian looks over the shattered waste of the glory of the Penumbral Hub with a heavy heart. The cold vacuum of space envelops all, and the broken towers and cracked Substare lie fallow of hope and dreams. 

  << Look where I have led my people. >> 

  And he starts to cry, leaning on the True Staff, supported by the arcane knowledge of massive armies and whole civilizations - Yet he has still reached too far, it seems. 

  << All surviving PostIllithid! Travel to the shelters of the Kevrellond League. I will be guarding them, and the Demiplane of Hope, with my life. >> 

  Edena, Anabstercorian is guarding the Demiplane of Hope against invasion and incursion by enemy forces.

  ANSWER:

  Actually, half of the Penumbral Hub and more than half your people have survived (see the Second Chance post.)

  Anabstercorian's Powers have now moved into the Kevellond League.                                                                                     

  - - -

   Spoof

  Alzem moves his people to the DoH. 

  “Hello Hazen we are here, as we were told to come” 

  OOC: Anabstercorian - Blah, blah, blah. That's all we really hear  
  Edena I will also protect Anabstercorian's people if they need it.

  ANSWER:

  Spoof's Powers have moved into the Kevellond League.

  - - -                                        

   Tokiwong

  Iuz is not leading his people to the Demiplane of Hope... he has his own plane... and one he feels will serve him well.. and his people...

  ANSWER:

  Tokiwong has not moved his Powers into the Kevellond League.

  - - -                                                                                                  

   Mr. Draco

  EDENA: 

  Sure, the Union of Worlds will move everything into the demiplane of hope. It seems like the Taraakians want to try again with "normal" relations with us  Perhaps after the fighting they figured out that it wasn't proper diplomacy to leave a possible ally alone in the middle of a discussion and launch an attack? Either way, the Union of Worlds is going to move EVERYTHING of ours into the demiplane of hope. We only demand that in our sector (where all of our people/bases/etc are located) our subjects follow our law.  
  So, without further ado, the Union is moving.

  ANSWER:

  The Union of Oerth is moving into the Kevellond League.
  There is precious little room.
  Over 200 billion people are now in the Kevellond League and it's upper air ally, Starleev.
  It's getting pretty crowded in here.

  Funny thing, but not a single taraakian has entered the Kevellond League.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz sends a vision of himself to Hazen... "We appreciate the offer... but the Demipleane of Hope is counter to many of the beleiefs of my people and I wish to give them the chance to fulfill their own destinies... I shall maintain my own plane and city... we are aware of the threats in the coming conflict and bid you luck... Angel..." 

  Iuz pauses, "We must decline... for now. Perhaps if we survive our two worlds can expereince and trade and crowth... for now... we must focus on our survival..." 

  OOC: No problem William... just got lucky and hit my favorites and blammo here I was

  ANSWER:

  And again, Iuz rejects the taraakian order.

  - - -                                                                         

   Alyx

  I get my people inside the demiplane of Hope yesterday. A flurry of dragons and assorted other beasts show up at your doorstep, William. If you need to preserve space, just tell them to shrink into some small insect and watch your feet! 

  There, I've read thread 8, now I'll go back and read 6 and 7.

  ANSWER:

  Welcome back, Alyx.  

  You may not like what you read on the latest threads, my friend.

  Alyx's Powers have now moved inside the Kevellond League.


  I'm limited to about an hour of internet access each day now, until the cords go back up.
  Thinking about switching my service provider. Allow me to convey my utmost serious apologies to Edena, William, Anab, all of you who are working so hard on the IR for my absence. With any luck this will be all over soon for me, and I can come back to stay. I am really feeling bad about my absence, so please don't let it inconvinience any of you in any way. 
  Since I will most likely be internet uncabable for the next two days, I'll use my powers resources for William's benefit as much as possible. 
  I'll catch up for this week, and then skim this weekend's activities on Monday. Best of luck, friends.

  ANSWER:

  Cheers to you, Alyx.
  No need to apologize for your server or your choices!
  I'm just glad you're back. 

  - - -                

   Anabstercorian

  I'll tell you this, people - If my hunch is correct, anyone who isn't inside the Demiplane of Hope in 24 hours is screwed. I think the Taraakians are turning back to their original plan. 

  ANSWER: 

  The taraakians are giving no indication whatsoever that they are going to attack any IR Power.
  Indeed, the taraakians haven't even been heard from since they issued their order.


  I, for one, agree with them. 
  If you want to stop them, good luck, but you'll have to go through a hell of a lot of angry Militant Fair. I'd run like hell if I were you. 
  11th level actions: 
  Level 4 Attack on the Loch Nar 
  Level 4 defense over the Demiplane of Hope, because, frankly, the Loch Nar makes me crap my trousers 
  Wonder: Boost Anabstercorian's PL by 20

  ANSWER:

  Noted.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  I noted this in the other thread, but I'll repost it here. 
  The Church of Mercy (and millions if not billions of refugees) will be moved into the plane of hope. I am bringing my demi-planes with me, and closing all entrances leading to anywhere other than the plane of hope. This is just to keep space up. 
  I am adding my full defense (which DOES stack according to the DM) to the plane of hope. That gives it +26 Defense. I am launching a level 8 Attack against the Lok 'nar. I am launching an assault, but that is secret -isn't it?

  ANSWER:

  ANY attack declarations and assault declarations are secret.
  If you decide to attack another Power that has come to the Demiplane of Hope, your Attack is secret until it goes off.

  Creamsteak's Powers are now all in the Kevellond League, where space is at a premium.                                                                            

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  OOC: I thought the Lok'Nar was an evil entity from the Heavy Metal movie... an orb of green... really evil... and eternal enemy of the Taraakians

  ANSWER:

  Correct.
  The Union of Oerth committed an evil act in summoning it here.
  Hopefully, all of you will not have to suffer the consequences of that summoning.                                                                      

  - - -

   kaboom

  Edena: is it possible to drag The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra into the DoH?

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  Unless you state otherwise, I am assuming you have moved your Powers to the Kevellond League.

  - - -                                                                                  

   Kalanyr

  Ok, if all defences on the Plane of Hope from those inside stack, I'm changing what I'm doing, not like it matters if people know. 
  Defence: Ishtarland (4 (day one) + 10 (5 days charging) + 1 (Avatar) is added to Demiplane. 
  Angels Defence: Demiplane (4) 
  Unseelie Defence: Demiplane (6) 
  Attack: Ishtarland (4+1(Avatar)) 
  Unseelie (4) 
  Angels (4) 
  All at Loch-Nar 
  Summary: 25 Defence on Demiplane of Hope 
  13 Attack Loch Nar 
  Mask of Johdee: No one is scrying the Demiplane of Hope. 
  11th level Wonder: 
  Ishtarland/Unseelie: Ready to support what the Coalition of Light and Shadow are doing if it will work (everything possible will be done to support it, including the same steps as the Coalition are willing to take) and Angels countering suicide attacks. 
  Else 
  Ishtarland: Steal Lolths Drow Portfolio 
  Unseelie: Increase Kalanyr's PL by 20 
  Angels: Counter Suicide Attacks 
  My powers move to the Demiplane of Hope.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  
  All of Kalanyr's Powers are now in the Kevellond League.

  - - -

  Edena, is the Lok'nar a green ball, or a ship?

  ANSWER:

  It appears as a great green jewel.
  It is actually a being from a Category 10 magical reality.
  It is so inherently magical that in this reality (which is Category 6, magically) it cannot assume it's native form.
  Thus, it appears as a great jewel instead.

  It is quite an arrogant, unpleasant, and evil being ... it is definitely not good company to be around.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Bringing up the topic yet again, 

  I just tried Google, and I got two references: 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:

  Those references aren't relevant here.
  The Taraakian Star Empire consists of millions of worlds.
  Their greatest enemy is the Loch-Nar.
  Their second greatest enemy are the Sleen.

  In the dimension of the Spheres (Crystal Spheres), the taraakians, sleen, and loch-nar have never been a real presence before.
  The IR has brought them in force to the Spheres in the local area.

  The presence of deities in most of the Spheres has proven a deterrent to the taraakians, sleen, and loch-nar.
  None of the three will enter any Sphere that has deities.
  It would appear the deities have this tendency to kick them out or kill them, if they show up.

  The IR Spheres have deities, so this is an exception (the only exception) to the rules.

  Those who have travelled to the Outer Planes, have found a place where these three entities can never go.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Edena, could you respond to my last email?

  ANSWER:

  I have to read it first.  Will do.                                                                                    

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Leader of The Red Army of Ravenloft laughs: 
  -Let those fools escape, there is nowhere to hide, soon Hope will die, The Night Eternal shall rule supreme!

  ANSWER:

  The Alliance of Dread, still in place on Oerth, laughs with Melkor.
  Soon indeed, they state.  Soon indeed.                                                                     

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  William: Thanks for the rp ideas, i just can't resist. 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER

  The DM smiles.

  Nice rping, Mr Draco.  Nice rping, William.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Due to the ENBoard experiment, what was going to happen was pushed back 24 hours.

  Therefore, it is now 18 hours IRL from that point still.

  - - -

  The following Powers have entered the Kevellond League

  All of Alyx's Powers
  Anabstercorian's Powers
  Black Omega's Powers
  Creamsteak's Powers
  Dagger's Powers (run by William)
  All of Mr. Draco and Serpenteye's Powers
  Kaboom's Powers
  Kalanyr's Powers
  Spoof's Powers
  Uvenelei's Power
  Venus's Powers
  William's Powers
  Zelda's Powers (I think ... Black Omega, is this right?)
  The Silver Hive (played by the DM)

  The following Powers, who were ordered to enter the Kevellond League, have not entered the Kevellond League:

  Festy Dog's Power
  Forsaken One's Powers
  GnomeWork's Powers
  'o Skoteino's Powers
  Tokiwong's Powers

  - - -

  So far, folks, nothing has happened.
  Nothing, except that the 200 odd billion beings in the Kevellond League are smelling the place up.
  Since there was no room for all of them on the ground, most have taken to the air, in the sky-realm of Starleeva.
  Since Starleeva is a magical cloud realm, and people must relieve themselves, this adds a new dimension to the words acid rainfall.

  Now, as of the moment, nobody in the Kevellond League has started fighting anyone else in the Kevellond League.
  However, you could freely choose to do so.
  Hazen does not have the power to stop you - he is not a Domain Lord, and this is not Ravenloft.

  Hazen and his people are only a tiny minority of all those now crammed into the Kevellond League.
  You can pretty much do as you please.

  This DM is curious - what are you doing?

  Of course, I will be reviewing your declarations of Attack and Defense very shortly.
  These will remain secret until they go off.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO SOLLIR*

The Dark Powers are now awarding Hellmaster Phibrizzo.

  For you see, folks, the Dark Powers contacted the Hellmaster in secret (via e-mail from Yours Truly!) and offered to him the same thing offered to Melkor.

  A new Domain opens in Ravenloft, big enough to swallow the whole of the IR (including those of you who think you are safe because you fled to other Planes or Spheres.)

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo becomes Domain Lord here, and he is God in this Domain.
  He sets the rules, declares what magic will and will not work, what technology will and will not work, and all in his Domain are his private property.

  The Hellmaster may elect to take his entire Power with him, or leave them on Oerth, where they can continue their assault.

  The Domain created by Melkor also remains, even though it's Darklord is gone.
  The Domain awaits a new Darklord - and if the Shade outside Ravenloft all self-destruct, the Domain will pick one of the Shade who came with Melkor to be Darklord.

  The 70 million innocent people (or, not so innocent people) from Oerth that were pulled into Ravenloft, remain trapped in Ravenloft.

  Whatever the taraakians are doing, rescuing these people is not a part of it.


----------



## Uvenelei

I posted it on the test boards, but all of my people are moving into the Demiplane of Hope. I sent you an email with attack/defense, Edena.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I wish to repeat myself here:

  The following Powers, who were ordered to enter the Kevellond League, have not entered the Kevellond League: 

  Festy Dog's Power 
  Forsaken One's Powers 
  GnomeWork's Powers 
  'o Skoteino's Powers 
  Tokiwong's Powers 

  - - -

  Whatever is going to happen, is going to happen 18 hours from the typing of these words.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, current leader of Melkor`s forces is Baelros, Demon Lord Of Shadow. And almost all Shade have merged with Red Goo, or have been forced to do it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted.

  Uvenelei's Powers, are now in the Kevellond League.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Edena:

Whatever is going to happen, is going to happen 18 hours from the typing of these words.


It is unfortunate, since I will be ofline for entire Saturday and maybe even Sunday.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Attack / Defense day 7*

Emerald Order 50% Intact

Attack - Lok'Nar 
Defend - Demiplane of Hope 
Wonder - You can destroy all veins of Red Goo, and standing pools and lakes of Red Goo, over an area the size of the Union of Oerth. (the reverse applies, also)  *Center on Kron Hills* (1 Day)



Brotherhood of Light 100% Intact

Attack - Lok'Nar
Defend - Demiplane of Hope
Wonder  -  You may protect an area the size of Furyondy from 11th level destruction in any form. You must publicly designate what is being protected, unfortunately.  *DEMIPLANE OF HOPE*
(1 Hour)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*I am curious*

What are your Powers doing, while crammed into the Kevellond League?

  The Kevellond League is not big enough to comfortable house a billion people, much less 200 billion.

  You can leave the Kevellond League freely, but the taraakians ordered you to go there, and stay (they didn't say for how long.  For that matter, they have been quite vague about a lot of things, haven't they?)

  The Union of Oerth finds itself face to face with the Alliance of Oerth.
  And no real way of getting out of their face, because the Kevellond League isn't big enough for that.

  The Republic of Selune finds itself face to face with Mina and her Knights of Neraka from Krynn.
  Only to find they have turned to good.

  However, the Dragon Overlords of Krynn also came, and THEY are still evil, and they are VERY unhappy to be ordered around, and they are VERY unhappy to be crowded in with the rest of you, and they are VERY UNHAPPY to see Mina and her Knights, and they are angry in general.

  Crowds of people from Mystara and Krynn are flooding in.
  These people are bewildered, confused, and in some cases are now facing deadly enemies.

  For example, the Knights of Solamnia are facing the Dragon Overlords.
  The Shadow Elves of Mystara are facing the Orcs of Thar.

  For that matter, a lot of the monstrous races are showing up.
  Creatures like Galeb Duhr, Xorn, Satyrs, Nymphs, Pegasi, Meanlocks, Grimlocks, more than a couple of Death Knights, Chromatic Dragons of all kinds, Gem and Metallic Dragons, Hippocampi, Tritons, Merfolk, Beholders (as temperamental and evil as you can imagine), Dryads, Swanmays, Treants, Shadow Elves from Mystara, a hundred different kinds of humans, all the kender of Krynn, the tinker gnomes, Thannoi, ogres, minotaurs, sea elves, dwarves of a hundred kinds, the lizard people of Taladas, the Aarocraaka ... I hope you get the picture.
  This does not include all the new races and beings your Powers have thought up.  There are Cydians here, Cydians there, Cydians everywhere!

  The situation is very tense, at best.
  Conflict - everything blowing sky high - could occur at any second.

  Just one Power, now in the Kevellond League, inciting the people and beings present to do battle, would cause this place to go up in a mushroom cloud.
  Just one Power.
  Just one!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I propably  still have some secret followers among The Powers of Realmspace, and they are going to cause as much mess as possible in Demiplane of Hope.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And STILL they come pouring in.

  The taraakians must have issued their order to everyone.

  Hundreds of millions are coming from the worlds of Krynnspace. 

  Hundreds of millions are coming from the worlds of Mystaraspace.

  Billions continue to pour in from Realmspace.

  Not many are coming from Athas, since Forsaken One is the supreme power there and he has not replied to the order of the taraakians.

  None are coming from Chorazin, the city of Iuz.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted, Melkor.

  You do indeed still have some secret followers, and they got into the Kevellond League.

  The trouble starts, and spreads, very rapidly.

  Is anyone doing anything to stop the trouble?

  - - -

  Melkor, post to the boards just what kind of trouble you are causing.

  Who are your agents contacting?

  What are they saying?

  What are they doing?


----------



## Gurdjieff

The Emerald Order invites all members of the Oerth Alliance to come inside the Clouds of Oerth, as long as they fit in. No other people are invited for this. 

The Angels who guard the Clouds will try to keep the peace inside the Demiplane of Hope. They will not fight and they will keep order.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Message send to the people on Athas.

"People, your leader is taking your lives in his hands. He is playing with your destiny. Evil is comming to consume you all. The Taraakians have ordered us to get inside this last safehaven, this place of purity where everyone of every kind is welcome. Yes, even if you don't agree with the ideas the Taraakians have, or which I have, you can come. We won't hurt you inside the demiplane. We will not fight inside. We want people to survive this attempt to destroy everything, this attempt by Evil. Come now, come fast. Leave Athas for it will not be safe for long. You are welcome. Act fast, or you might not be able to act at all."


----------



## Festy_Dog

Edena, have you read the e-mail i sent you about day 7? In that i say that i'm moving ppl into the demi-plane of hope.

BTW - Any of Melkor's agents who come near my ppl would rapidly contract the Oerth virus, then pass it on to others, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, some disguise as Shadow Elves and attack The Orcs 

-Some disguise as Knights of Neraka and attack Dragon Overlords

-Some disguise as as Union Of Worlds soldiers and attack Alliance Of Oerth

Oh, and they are summoning some weird things that resemble intelligent Spheres of Anhilation, capable of spellcasting and very dangerous, these beings( actually these are a part of a one being) start to anhilate anything they can( and it will be very hard to resurrect those claimed by The Void).


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Posted by Festy Dog:

BTW - Any of Melkor's agents who come near my ppl would rapidly contract the Oerth virus, then pass it on to others, etc, etc, etc.


No problem, they are supposed to die, but before it happens they are going to cause some serious havoc.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Melkor said:
			
		

> *
> No problem, they are supposed to die, but before it happens they are going to cause some serious havoc.
> 
> *




Hehe, it won't kill them, just make them REALLY nice


----------



## Black Omega

Time to put out the fire.

First off, with more and more coming in, try to arrange everything so dire enemies are not put next door to each other.  A hates B and C but tolderates D and likes E.  So A goes between D and E, while then C, who likes D..etc etc.  It's not perfect, but it's a start.

We'll also start seeing to the needs of all.  Every faction.  Delivering food, healing, to friend and enemy alike.  Trying to teach understanding through action as much as word.  And one thing more.  We all saw the vision.  The city where all live together peacefully.  Start emhpasising this is our chance to build that.  The alternative is destruction.

And start tracking down the rabble rousers.  No, not jackboots and people hauled off to some unknown place for interrogation.  But start trying to defuse the troubles.  Use 11th level magic to ID the plants.  -They- will be isolated but not expelled.  That's Hazen's decision to make.

and start preparing for even more.  Levels in the trees, more and mroe buildings that reach inot the sky to hold all the people coming in.  And even more, to hold them so it's not enemies face to face.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I really need you to comment on my Void Project( see my last emails and post at page 3 of this thread, just before big one of your own).


----------



## Black Omega

Good ideas from the new leader of Melkor's group. Well, for his side.

As soon as reports come in of this 'attacks' start posting more sentries.  As soon as an attack takes place, tport a reaction force in.  Yes, we want to stop the attack.  But just as important, reveal that those doing it as disguised.  That this is a ruse and someone else is playing both sides for fools to cause this trouble.

Have no idea what the spheres are anniliation are..sounds weird.

Use 11th level magic to detect such things, if possible.  Then start countering them as fast as we find them.

Sorry this is not posted using characters.  I'm at work with Zero time to post.  But someone has to post a response.


----------



## Kalanyr

Dropping the attempt to steal Lolths Drow Portfolio as 11th level action, trying to expand/find ways to expand this plane. 

Also takeing more mundane actions to quell disguised intruders, eg Gems of True Seeing given out, large areas permanently Hallowed (that have good or neutral populations), Permanent Detect Evil spells cast on people so they can see trouble makers on certain sides who do not belong ie (on good and neutral sides), using magic (9th level or lower should deal with sanitation problems shouldn't it?) to solve Sanitation problems.

Remove populations who don't mind living underground to the underground, the drow and deep dragons will go. Keraptis and Drow should know some stuff about working with stone as should Deep Dragons. (At least I hope they do, otherwise I'm gonna have to spend some time repairing Keraptis's Mazes when I have some free time before they kill some poor soul.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh and how did the Red Armies convert Shade to Red Scourge when Zelda has all the Shadow Church/Empire in Imprisonment state? Shouldn't that include all these Shade? Maybe not Baelros since Melkor does still have some factions. But it seems strange he'd still have shade.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Oh, so The Corrupted Allies of Shade than.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ah, Ok that makes some more sense.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Festy Dog's Scro Star League comes to the Kevellond League (their ships fill the skies.)

  - - -

  Based on the above posts, I am ruling that:

  Melkor has not yet succeeded in starting a war within the Demiplane of Hope.

  However, his foes have not yet succeeded in halting his efforts to start a war in the Demiplane of Hope.

  The situation is rather stalemated, with both sides pushing and pulling.

  I'll get to the rest of the questions later.

  - - -

  By the way, the Beholders do NOT appreciate being called Group A, or Group B, or Group E.


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League will try to make sure that potential enemies are not housed together.  All powers now in the Kevellond League are encouraged to find any disruptive shadow agents and imprison them but not harm them.

My powers will use 11th level magic to find these saboteurs and capture them.   They will be imprisoned, but treated gently.

Hazen issues a statement.

"I urge everyone to stand together in peace.  There are those who would see us fight each other.  I say that we do not, and that we work together to frustrate their efforts. I will freely share intelligence about the Shade agents with you.  Perhaps we all should, in order to frustrate their plans."

My powers and those of dagger's begin a manhunt for all shade agents.  We will work with all those present, and ask them to join us.  The Shade seek to be enemies of us all.  Time to frustrate them.

I have e-mailed Gnomeworks, but he may be having computer problems.  I have not seen him on the boards in days or heard from him.  Edena, can I transfer his powers to the Domain of Hope?


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  By the way, the Beholders do NOT appreciate being called Group A, or Group B, or Group E. *



The Twlight Colatijoin issue a formal apology to the noble Beholders.  And declare that from this point on the Beholders shall instead be known as Group H.  We do this in the interests of peace and understanding among all.

Forgive me, stressed so silly.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena,

I posted on the temporary forums, but I'll repost it:

The Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystara go into the Demiplane of Hope.

The Immortals of Mystara stay with The Forsaken One in the Hive Cluster and go where ever he goes.

Attack / defense day 7:

Immortals of Mystara: class 4 defense on themselves.
Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystara: class 4 defense on the Demiplane of Hope.

Both powers throw a class 4 attack on the Loch-nar (which means the Loch-Nar get a class 8 attack).

11th level action:

Both groups spend 1 hour to put up defenses against conventional assaults on Athas.


----------



## William Ronald

The forces hunting for Melkor's saboteurs include the Corrupted Black Brotherhood allies of the Kevellond League and Ulek.  They were great at finding ways into places they weren't supposed to be. Now that they are good, they are putting their talents down to hunting Melkor's people.  (The Corrupted Black Brotherhood members would probably be GREAT undercover cops in real life.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

One of 'o Skoteino's Powers enters the Kevellond League.

  The other, does not.

  There are six other Powers, besides him, who have not entered.

  The two Powers of Forsaken One.
  The two Powers of Tokiwong.
  The two Powers of GnomeWorks.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz is not going to the Demiplane of Dread.. sorry i can think for myself thank you very much..._


----------



## zouron

> There are five other Powers, besides him, who have not entered.
> 
> The two Powers of Forsaken One.
> The two Powers of Tokiwong.
> The two Powers of GnomeWorks.




2 + 2 + 2 = 5???

ehh edena shouldn't that be 6


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE REQUEST OF THE TARAAKIANS*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  The magnificent, snow white bird, as large as a giant eagle, comes to a landing amidst the crowds of Veluna City.

  The taraakian is Allenthrellus again.

  Tall, fair skinned, white haired, the sword-mark on his neck looking almost like it was branded there, he stays mounted on his aerial steed, and looks around, staring back at all the onlookers.

  He is in that black and red uniform once again, but this time his sword is Peace-Bonded.

  He communicates via his telepathy:

  - - -

  People of the Kevellond League, the Taraakian Star Empire has a request.

  One of your leaders, Vaeregoth, has an artifact known as the Diadem of Dreams, which allows reality to be altered in the most fundamental of ways.

  Vaeregoth has bequeathed to the leader of the Kevellond League, the Angel Hazen, one of the charges of the Diadem of Dreams.

  We are requesting of Hazen that he bequeath unto us that one charge of the Diadem of Dreams.
  We ask for this, as a gift, from the Angel Hazen.

  We are not able to tell you what we would do, with this charge of the Diadem of Dreams.
  We cannot tell you how it would be used, or when it would be used.
  We cannot tell you where it would be used, or why it would be used.
  I will take no questions on the subject, for I have no answers I are permitted to give.

  However, people, it is not enough for Hazen to willingly give to us this gift.

  It must be given to us with the consent, the permission, of ALL the leaders that are present in the Kevellond League, or who we have ordered to come to the Kevellond League.

  Kas must agree to it.
  The God Emperor must agree to it.
  Vaeregoth must agree to it.
  Iuz must agree to it.
  Mina must agree to it.
  Erica Lesage and Lannon must agree to it.
  The Red Elf must agree to it.
  Sanctus Punitor must agree with it.
  Kalanyr and Siobhan must agree to it.
  Shantyra Starfire must agree to it.
  Thayadon must agree to it.
  And every other leader must agree to it.

  All your leaders must willingly agree to give unto us this gift.

  If there is even one dissentor, the gift is useless to us.
  If even a single leader amongst you says no, we cannot use the charge of the Diadem of Dreams.

  We intend to use that charge in a way that will benefit you all.

  We urge you to put aside your fear of us.
  We urge you to put your trust in us.
  We urge you to do this thing.
  Grant us permission to take this gift, and use it as we would.

  Believe in us, O Peoples of the Spheres.
  Believe in us!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Haha call me stubborn but why the hell should I believe someone who wants to suppress me, conquor me and destroy me and take what's dearest to me?

No way Hose.


You stated when I offered peace and forgiveness that you were still gonna kick my ass and pacify me. And now you ask this.

ROFLOL

Man c'mon. Haven't I been clear?

I am rather blowing myself to the pits of hades then to live under anyones rule.

There is no friggin way that you are gonna get that change from me unless you do some serious promissing and appologising here!

And I am quite sure you aren't capable of that because you seem to arrogant and hypocrytic to me.
Please prove me wrong.

And why should I tust someone who just wanted to kill me and still does?

Would you help yourself to 100% destruction or pacification?
If so please explain me why!

Unless someone starts doing some very serious and persuasive talking here Hazen won't even have his change.
It was offered as a gift and token of peace, not as a way to get it flung back at me instantly to kick my ass.

So start talking.....

----------------------------------

Edena I'm just staying on Athas (taking the gamble) and I'm spending all the time I got to put up defenses around Athas against whatever they might throw at us.

Can I merge The Dreaming with a sphere as a reality change (Stupid I didn't hink of this before *sigh*).

Can I crash the entrance to a crystal sphere in any way?

Why the hell aren't the Taraakians being a bit more diplomatic and forthcomming. 
They need me and still they want to destroy me!
Right.... not even Kender logic understands that I think...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Can I use a change in to domain of hope when I'm already in it?


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz is not agreeing until he understands what needs to be done.. blind faith in invaders who wish to destroy him have already lost his trust... he says no to the offer._


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Allenthrellus, I'll support your endeavor, and I can ensure that Mina will, but I think you should sweet talk Vaeregoth quite a bit more before you'll be able to do anything constructive. >>

*Edena,* Anabstercorian is building housing for all of the refugees by compressing vacuum in to Substare palaces.


----------



## The Forsaken One

hehe I think he'll need some severe promising and assurances.
Sweet talk won't get him anywhere.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

je neemt een enorme gok kris...laten we hopen dat het goed gaat...


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I got your email and responed to it! Thanks! And check my response!


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Sollir and Edena:

Message from Lord Bealros, Supreme Commander of The Shadow Empire and Red Armies of Realmspace and Ravenloft to Alliance of Dread:

-I urge to to move all your forces to Shade and Hellmaster`s Domains in Ravenloft immedietely! The  Night Eternal  is aproaching, but the time hasn`t come yet for us to embrace it! We must bring oblivion to our enemies first!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Tjah Rom, ik vertrouw het niet en ik ga hun niet helpen om mij te kunnen mollen snap je? want dat hebben ze gezegt dat ze toch zouden doen 

En gokken is leuk, zo standaard mee spelen is zo saaaaaaai en ik heb gewoon geen goeie reden hun te helpen aangezien ze erna mij meteen gaan ownen.

Principes he


----------



## Creamsteak

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *****************************************************
> 
> A young elven boy is practicing with a plastic sword in a park.  He mutters wistfully, "I wish someone would teach more how to handle a sword the right way."
> 
> *****************************************************



*
Sick, old, and tired is the life of Sanctus Punitor. He is sick and tired of fighting, he is sick and tired of being made helpless. He still has one joy left in his life, the teaching of his wisdom to others.

"Hello, my name is Sanctus. What is your name?"

"I am Ashtel Bassel. I think I have heard of you before."

"That would probably be so. I have been around for a long time. I have been around for a longer time than your fathers father in all likelyhood."

"Really? Did you know my Grandfather?"

"Well I knew a Rademus Bassel. He was a Fencer in the Grandwoods. He helped me out of some trouble when a group of Drow assassins tried to poison me. He tought me a lot actually. Maybe he was your grandfather."

"I do believe my father called him Rademe. Maybe my father just called him that because it is shorter."

"That would be likely. So what are you doing here?"

"I'm playing, but there are few people around here. Well, few people my age. There are certainly enough people in general."

"Too many people have been hurt in all this fighting, we have to be strong."

"I want to be strong."

"Strong in what? Will? Fortitude? Strength? Magic?"

"I want to be able to fight the monsters. I want to be able to fight against the demons, and the devils, and the yugoloths, and the shade."

"You should also be strong in mind. You should not fight simply because they are different from us. You shouldn't just go out trying to destroy others. Doing that would make you no different from those who you mentioned."

"True..."

"Now... let me show you how to hold that 'sword' of yours. You are holding it too low. If someone tried to disarm you, you would not have any chance of maintaining your grip."

"Ok, show me."

"There, thats better. Now try and swing it with more control. Flurries of attacks like that will never pierce the defense of an orc sentry. You have to limit yourself to one or two attacks. If you use more than one weapon, then you need to train with them for a long time."

"Ok, show me more."

"Well, you don't always have to be the aggressor to win a fight. Charging works well, but don't always charge. Especially if they have spears. You can fight on the defensive, it might be a dwarven tactic: but you can certainly try it yourself."

"Ok, what else can I do?"

"You can talk. Don't ever forget diplomacy. And if you need to, then lie. Don't lie to mislead them, but if it is necessary to protect you and your friends, you can lie. Even I have a few times."

"Ok, please tell me more..."*


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Black Omega:

Message from Lord Baelros to Siobhan:

-Hour of retribution is coming, I WILL avenge my Master, you will pay a terrible for what you have done to him!( message is visual, and Baelros is quite an intimidating guy, resembling a Tolkien`s Balrog, and he appears surrounded by these weird Spheres of Anhilation, Siobhan can see the infinitive emptiness inside them, and feel Great Hunger towards all existence).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

READ

  - - -

  Forsaken One

  Haha call me stubborn but why the hell should I believe someone who wants to suppress me, conquor me and destroy me and take what's dearest to me?

  ANSWER:

  They offer no reason at all.
  Not one reason why you should trust them.
  They know you hate their guts.

  They are asking you to put aside that hatred, and accept their word on faith. 


No way Hose. 

You stated when I offered peace and forgiveness that you were still gonna kick my ass and pacify me. And now you ask this. 
  ROFLOL 
  Man c'mon. Haven't I been clear? 
  I am rather blowing myself to the pits of hades then to live under anyones rule. 

  ANSWER:

  (grimly)  As a player, that is your choice.

  There is no friggin way that you are gonna get that change from me unless you do some serious promissing and appologising here! 

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians do not apologize.
  The taraakians do not promise anything.
  They ask you accept their word on faith.
  There is a good reason why they are doing this.

  And I am quite sure you aren't capable of that because you seem to arrogant and hypocrytic to me. 
  Please prove me wrong.

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians cannot prove you wrong. 

  And why should I tust someone who just wanted to kill me and still does? 

  ANSWER:

  (grimly)

  You always have a choice.
  And you are always responsible for the choice you make.
  There are consequences to the choices you make, as a player.
  One way or another, you WILL have to deal with the consequences, of your choices.

  So choose wisely.

  Would you help yourself to 100% destruction or pacification? 
  If so please explain me why! 
  Unless someone starts doing some very serious and persuasive talking here Hazen won't even have his change. 
  It was offered as a gift and token of peace, not as a way to get it flung back at me instantly to kick my ass. 
  So start talking..... 

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians do not feel they need to answer to such hatred.

  Edena I'm just staying on Athas (taking the gamble) and I'm spending all the time I got to put up defenses around Athas against whatever they might throw at us. 

  ANSWER:

  Noted.

  Can I merge The Dreaming with a sphere as a reality change (Stupid I didn't hink of this before *sigh*). 

  ANSWER:

  What are you trying to do?

  Can I crash the entrance to a crystal sphere in any way? 

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  You can close all entry by Spelljammer or psionic travel of 11th level or less.

  Why the hell aren't the Taraakians being a bit more diplomatic and forthcomming. 
  They need me and still they want to destroy me! 
  Right.... not even Kender logic understands that I think...

  ANSWER:

  (coldly)  It is your job to attempt to figure out why the taraakians are doing what they are doing.
  Answers will not be forthcoming from them to you.
  The solution to the problems you face is not going to be handed to you - you must earn a solution.
  If you refuse to fight to earn that solution, there will be no solution.        

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Can I use a change in to domain of hope when I'm already in it?

  ANSWER:

  No. 
  The Diadem of Dreams will not affect the Domain of Hope, the Kevellond League.
  Just as it will not affect the Domain of Dread, Ravenloft.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz is not agreeing until he understands what needs to be done.. blind faith in invaders who wish to destroy him have already lost his trust... he says no to the offer.

  ANSWER:

  I will say this, Tokiwong.
  If the taraakians could tell you the answer, they would tell you the answer.
  They can't.
  You must figure out the answer yourself.

  You haven't got long to do it, either.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Well then Iuz will begin to research anything that would constitute mioving his people a reason... but honestly we don't have alot to go on... the Taraaakians hold all the cards... so a clue or maybe a nudge cause frankly I just don't see what you are im plying we should search...


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz begins to ponder... "so what could the Taraakians be planning and why the Demiplane of Hope unless it is shileded against whatever it is they intend to use to destroy the Lok'Nar... and possibly the Sleen..."

Talindra nodded, "I shall begin to investigate immediately on the defenses of the Dedmiplane of Hope..."

"Go at once..." Iuz replied as he thought.

With that Talindra and a small contingent of the Veiled Alliance head into the Demiplane of Hope to invetsigate its properties..._


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< My limited precognitive powers give me the impression that they intend to use the power of this faith to prevent a great catastrophe, a catastrophe of immense, overwhelming magnitude that only the most powerful and durable of entities could possibly survive. >>
<< This catastrophe that they intend to stop is coming from another force, besides them...  But the catastrophe that will hit us should we refuse to have faith in the Taraakians may very well come from the Taraakians.  Not due to any hatred or malice on the part of the Taraakians, but simple because they have to prevent the other catastrophe from happening. >>
<< I, for one, trust the ethics of the Taraakians, if not their charity.  I'm going to back them up on this one. >>

He turns to Allenthrellus. << Hey!  There are Sleen in-sphere right now, aren't they?  I would be thankful if you would please give me their location so I can go beat the  out of them. >>  He lifts and cocks the Starfire Cannon, which grins and chuckles with malevolent glee.  << The Staff is getting bored. >>


----------



## Serpenteye

__________Edena posted:
However, people, it is not enough for Hazen to willingly give to us this gift. 

It must be given to us with the consent, the permission, of ALL the leaders that are present in the Kevellond League, 
__________

"No. I will not give my consent, I will not give my permission. I will give you my reason, if you care to listen. 

It's obvious that whatever you are planning to do with the charge from the diadem requires our partial consent. From that can be concluded that you are planning an act that will have a direct effect on us all. Since you refuse to reveal what that effect would be I assume that it's something that many of us would not agree to be subjected to. If we gave you our consent that you would get the charge we would also give you partial consent to be subjected to your change of reality and would be unable to resist it once we realised what you are planning.
 I see right trough your childish deceptions. If you need our consent you must tell us exactly what you are going to do with your gift. If we deem it acceptable we might allow it. Your behavior in the past has been violent and inconsistent, you have given us no reason to trust you."

The people of the Union of Worlds will, if at all possible, live separate from other peoples. We will act in a peaceful and civilized manner and not allow ourselves to be provoked by minor incidents.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

READ

  - - -

  Anabstercorian

  << Allenthrellus, I'll support your endeavor, and I can ensure that Mina will, but I think you should sweet talk Vaeregoth quite a bit more before you'll be able to do anything constructive. >> 

  Edena, Anabstercorian is building housing for all of the refugees by compressing vacuum in to Substare palaces.

  ANSWER:

  (grimly)

  Allenthrellus looks at Anabstercorian, and there is a great sadness in his eyes.
  Allenthrellus communicates:

  We cannot make Vaeregoth do anything.
  We cannot make him come here.
  We cannot make him agree to allow us the gift of the charge from the Diadem of Dreams.

  We cannot make you put aside fear and hatred.

  We cannot even tell you why we are so (Allenthrellus actually looks exasperated) vague in what we do.

  You must trust us.
  You must believe in us.
  You must put aside fear and hatred, and help us.

  Where has fear and hate left you?
  Why do you think you are here?
  Look at what happened to the Penumbral Hub.
  Look at what happened to Toril.
  Look at how the Mists came for you.

  What do you think will happen, if Vaeregoth continues to succumb to fear and hatred?

  - - -                                                                                  

   The Forsaken One
   Member

  hehe I think he'll need some severe promising and assurances. 
  Sweet talk won't get him anywhere.

  ANSWER:

  Vaeregoth receives another taraakian ambassador, a dignified elderly gentleman.
  Apparently a great leader among the taraakians.
  He communicates:

  We are what we are, Vaeregoth, Lord of the Swarm.
  We are here to preserve the Swarm.
  We are here to protect you.
  You may choose to believe that, or not believe that.

  If you allow us the charge of the Diadem of Dreams, you will not regret it.
  If you allow us the charge of the Diadem of Dreams, the Swarm will benefit.
  If you allow us the charge of the Diadem of Dreams, your enemies will be thwarted.

  However, you must choose go to the Kevellond League along with the others who have gone.
  You must choose to allow us the gift of the charge - and all the other leaders must also agree to this.
  Otherwise, the gift is useless to us.

  We hope you will have faith and trust in us.
  We hope you will put aside the past.
  We hope you will believe we are telling you the truth.

  If you do not believe us, if you choose to give in to fear and hate, then a grim fate will be made, and we will be powerless to stop it.

  There is not much time left, Vaeregoth.
  You must choose, and choose soon.
  Time is running out for all of us.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Edena, I got your email and responed to it! Thanks! And check my response!

  ANSWER:

  Will do.

  - - -

   Melkor, Lord Of ALL!

  Sollir and Edena: 

  Message from Lord Bealros, Supreme Commander of The Shadow Empire and Red Armies of Realmspace and Ravenloft to Alliance of Dread: 

  -I urge to to move all your forces to Shade and Hellmaster`s Domains in Ravenloft immedietely! The Night Eternal is aproaching, but the time hasn`t come yet for us to embrace it! We must bring oblivion to our enemies first!

  ANSWER:

  The Alliance of Dread states it does not wish to go to Ravenloft.
  It states it will stay here, and fight with the Sleen and Loch-Nar against the idiots in the Kevellond League.
  The Alliance of Dread states it knows perfectly well what your plans are, and they are ready to help when the hour arrives.                      

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Sick, old, and tired is the life of Sanctus Punitor. He is sick and tired of fighting, he is sick and tired of being made helpless. He still has one joy left in his life, the teaching of his wisdom to others. 

  ANSWER:

  Allenthrellus makes a personal visit to Sanctus Punitor.
  His eyes and face are sorrowful as he gazes upon the ruined man.
  He communicates:                                                                                        

  Sanctus Punitor, leader of Delrune.
  We have the power to heal your affliction.
  We have the power to restore you to health.

  Allenthrellus holds up a finger, and continues:

  However, we do not have the strength to make you wish to live.
  That strength you must find yourself.

  However, that strength is within you.
  It only needs to be brought forth.

  Choose, Sanctus, to embrace life.
  Choose, to be healed.
  Choose, to fight - give us your blessing on the use of the charge of the Diadem of Dreams.
  Choose, to fight for your people.
  Choose, to stand as a warrior again.

  If you will not do this, then your people will suffer a fate that you helped make.
  Is this what you want?
  Do you wish them to suffer and fail, as your body is suffering and failing?
  This will happen, if you do not find the way back.

  Allenthrellus offers his hand, and concludes:

  Let us heal you.
  Do not give in to despair and hopelessness. 
  That way leads to darkness.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

10 hours until whatever happens, happens.

  Forsaken One's Powers, Tokiwong's Powers, one of 'o Skoteino's Powers, and GnomeWork's Powers have remained outside of the Kevellond League.

  GnomeWorks is still a question mark (I have e-mailed him, by the way.)

  Forsaken One, 'o Skoteinos, and Tokiwong are not question marks.

  That's 3 players who have refused the order.
  Three.
  William, that's three.  Three.

  - - -

  So far, nobody has agreed to allow the taraakians to have the one charge from the Diadem of Dreams.

  Forsaken One has vehemently denied to them their request.

  Nobody else has endorsed their request - not even William.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian pats Sanctus on the back.  << Chin up, Sanctus.  Your time isn't over yet.  Come on, let Allenthrellus heal you up and we'll go kick some Sleen ass together, blow off some steam. >>

He turns to the representative of the Union of Worlds.  <<  Yeah, what they will do will likely hurt.  But so does surgery, and so does healing.  And it cannot conceivably be worse than the malicious power of the Loch Nar.  I mean, really.  Up against the Alliance of Dread, the Loch Nar (whom you VERY FOOLISHLY invited) and the Sleen, what do we have to lose? >>

<< Nothing at all.  We have nothing to lose at all. >>

*(I endorsed their request for a charge, and I urge all my allies to do so as well!  The power of Vaeregoth the Dreamlord directed by the wisdom and power of the Taraakians could solve a heck of a lot of problems.  We can always kick their ass together with a unified force, not that I think we'd want to.)*


----------



## Serpenteye

___________Anabtstercorian posted:
Up against the Alliance of Dread, the Loch Nar (whom you VERY FOOLISHLY invited) and the Sleen, what do we have to lose? >> 
______________

"Foolish? Perhaps. But remember that it was the arrival of the Loch Nar that made the terraakians give up their attack against our ally Veregoth. The teraakians needed to be contered somehow, we could not allow them to run rampant over our worlds and peoples, and the Loch Nar was the only thing that could counter their power. So far, most events have gone according our plans. Balance of power is usually a very good thing."


----------



## The Forsaken One

A bright purple enigma, a swirling mass of raw energy and thoughts was all the elderly Taraakian saw in the colossal hall.
For the rest, emptyness.
No guards, no minions, no items or decorations.

As the Taraakian appoaches the center of the room a flash emminates from the purple archon and in the mass of thoughts and energy a vague physical form takes shape.

<<Well met, one pure of mind.>>

<<What word do you bring me?>>

The Taraakian communicates and as his thoughts fill Vaeregoths mind the Queen feels a disturbance in the powers around her. Something is not normal.. something is brewing.....

<<So you have finally come to speak to me. I am pleased.>>

<<Content that with your decision to put aside arrogance and come to speak to me and send a person of age, a person of knowledge and respect...that pleases me.>>

<<But before I answer you, I have but two questions to ask you.>>

<<Why didn't you come to me and asked for the Change? The use of my powers?>>

<<Why did you assail me in force? Why did you make a enemy out of me while you could have asked.>>

<<Why?>>

<<And if we live, what are your plans for me? Will you take away my powers, my freedom, my might, my rulership over the Swarms, my guardianhood of this starsystem, my technology, my magic?
What will you do? you can't just expect a enemy to give in like this? Not the one who's help you need most, not now.>>

<<what will you do?>>

---------------------------------------


OOC: Edena I'm itching here to kill that messanger like I should, I should have ripped his hart out and fed it to the Adelanti and have feasted upon his thoughts of dying agony.
Why?

BECAUSE YOU ADRESSSED ME AS A LORD 

LORD
LORD
LORD

That's the MALE equivalent of what I am. FEMALE.

FEMALE <------------ 

I can remember you punishing me for calling Mystra a HE.
Should I do the same?
Should I act the same way as you and judge you and your NPC here for that mistake? 
Should I anger now IC and do as much harm as I possibly can to the Taraakians and those who they care for because of this stupid mistake you just made?

I think it's ironic that just now you made this mistake on which you "attacked" me once IC with Mystra. 
Just now that so much things are hanging in the balance and you make this mistake.

I just spent 10 minutes thinking of how I should react to this.
Should I attempt to kill the infidel and react the way you did when I made that same mistake?
Should I?

Or should I act normal and know that everyone makes mistakes (even about the gender of PC's after 4 months) and react knowing it's a personal mistake.
You took that hard down on me that mistake so I'm itching to react it of on the Taraakians now.
A VERY stupid mistake.

The post above is not 100% certain, I'd like a response to you about this.... I don't forget and don't forgive OOC that easy. Yeah I know a VERY bad trait of Character... but that's how I am.

And pleas don't give me the usual, it's you PC and you are playing it so you decide how you respond to this.

No I don't take that, I want a serious response to this if you don't mind.

Irony in the IR.... 
This answer is quite important for my actions in the IR.

Your OOC answer and the IC answer from the Taraakians.
Make it good, you can earn a reality change here. I was pleasantly surprised by the fact they actually came to talk to me!
But the Lord immidiatly quenched that feeling (after 4 months?! Yeah your busy but.. you said it good a million times and just now... bad moment in the game).

And it's even pure metagaming and of OOC reasons that I am even giving them a chance to make it up.
I'm already letting IC and OOC gaming mix here to my regrets.

Edena remember that at least I gave you a chance to explain the mistake or talk me out of this... stupid grudge about a mistake 3 months ago.

I do not fear the Taraakians, I don't hate.
Vaeregoth is NOT afraid to die for her principles. I would have thought they knew that by now.

She just wants to stay true to herself and her beliefs. 
She can make her own future as everyone else can.
Some call it stupid, others call it bold.

And She is most certainly not afraid to fight when it is necissary.

---------------------------------------

Defense - Self
Defense - Self

Attack - Loch Nar
Attack - Loch Nar

Action of this day, throw up a huge defensive shield around Athas.
Just a huge wall or force, a protective force around Athas to stop anyehting from hitting the planet.
(Aiding Skot with this.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Would the Americans have given Hitler a Atomic bomb if he asked?
Let alone demand...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Nightfall*

The world of Toril was once a green-blue world.
  Now, it is a radioactive ruin.
  The continents are covered in wreckage, mud, and soot.
  The oceans are filled with mud and debris.
  Great storms of what look like electricity roar up continually from hundreds of places, where radiation is at it's fiercest.

  On the continent of Kara-Tur, the last undevastated continent on the planet, there are still trees growing and animals and birds.
  However, there are no people - the people of the Eternal Empire left for Chorazin long ago, giving up on their homeworld, giving up on hope.

  Perhaps that is why the birds are silent, and the animals are staying in their dens.
  Perhaps that is why the tree leaves are all drooping and turning grey.

  Or perhaps it is the fact there is little sunlight.
  One could blame it on the Mists - all of Realmspace is now shrouded in a deep gloom, with endless banks of mists rolling back and forth.
  No Spelljamming or even starship travel is possible through the imprenetrable gloom.

  Were anyone there to feel it, the Mists would feel cold, dreadfully cold, sucking away life and hope and light.

  The atmosphere of Toril is filled with debris, also, from the nuclear barrage.
  The atmosphere has turned from emerald green to a sickly greenish-black, through which the sun - still shining strongly amidst the encroaching Mists - struggles in vain to light and warm the ruined world below.

  Selune is unharmed, it's forests and cities intact.
  Yet there also, a deep and impregnable gloom has shrouded all, and the people of Selune have gone - they followed the order of the taraakians and vacated their homes.

  As it is on Selune, so it is on Luna.
  The Scro Star League is gone, and the people of Luna with them.
  The great city of trade stands empty, and even the rats have gone into hiding, frightened by something.
  The forests, meadows, and seas of Luna are all deathly quiet. Something is coming, something is happening, and all the animals, birds, and even the things that live in the deep feel it.

  Something is coming.
  Something, unlike anything that has ever come before.

  There is an ingathering of evil magic.
  An ingathering of evil magic such as Realmspace has never before seen.
  An ingathering of magic that beggars the mightiest magics ever thrown here, makes the great wars of the Second IR look pitiful in comparison.

  Little candles spring up on the trees of Luna and Selune.
  Little purple candles, their light ghastly to look at, the odor unspeakably foul.
  The candles touch the rocks, the buildings, usurp the faint glimmer of the waters.

  On Toril, the purple candles gleam on shattered rock, on piles of debris, on puddles of mud.

  A faint tremor is noticeable across Selune, Luna, and Toril.
  This faint tremor, is steadily building.
  The Weave, is shaking.
  The Shadow Weave, is trembling as force beyond comprehension is pouring into it.

  In hundreds of Crystal Spheres outside of the IR, the defenders battling the Red Pudding, the Red Goo, watch in amazement as it falls back.
  On world after world, it falls back, retreats, then starts to disappear.

  The defenders cheer, and advance on the Red Goo, but now it is retreating so fast they cannot keep up.
  Suddenly, the Red Goo - the entirety of Sollir's attack - is gone.
  Across hundreds of Crystal Spheres, a mighty cheer goes up from billions of throats.

  Those who are more wise, scratch their heads, and cast divination spells, to find out what is happening.
  The response they get, causes them to stop smiling instantly.

  Nor are the taraakians smiling.

  They can physically see the Weave shaking, feel it in their bodies, and they see what is happening, and what is going to happen, all too clearly.

  The taraakians look frightened - I know that sounds difficult to believe, but they hide their fear from those in the Kevellond League.
  The taraakians are frightened.
  The taraakians, know what is happening, and they cannot stop it.

  As Vaeregoth stands, and utters his proclamations of fear and emnity against the taraakians, a ruddy red light spreads across the terrain of Athas.
  It is as if Athas were stained with blood.
  The trees are covered in blood, the desert floor is a sea of blood.
  Red ruin covers the rocks and the canyons, drenches the cities in gore, outlines the great towers in ghastly glory.
  Yet all this is only an illusion - everything passes slowly back to normal.

  - - -

  The Loch-Nar, a shining green gem the size of a basketball (at least, right now it is) shrugs off the silly, pitiful 11th Level Attacks and 11th Level Assaults of those who thought themselves capable of hurting it.
  Then, it strikes back to kill - a 12th level Attack that, had it not been blocked - would have destroyed the Kevellond League.
  The Loch-Nar does not discriminate in it's strike - it strikes at the Union of Oerth, the fools (from it's point of view) who summoned it, just as hard as it strikes at Hazen and the Angels.

  However, between it and the Kevellond League stand the taraakians in their full might.
  Golden power intercepts the green light, deflects it, closes around the Loch-Nar, forcing it to retreat.

  The Loch-Nar issues a barrage of green bolts, like it was a machine gun.
  The taraakians counter with massive golden bursts.
  This battle is visible, from every part of the Kevellond League.
  The 12th level magic being thrown back and forth causes agonizing pain for all those who can work magic or are psionic, in Greyspace.
  Those within the Domain of Hope, are not affected, and feel no pain, but they can clearly perceive the battle through the Weave.
  So can anyone else, who bothers to look up into the sky, which is filled with explosions, with green flashes and brilliant golden light.

  In all the uproar and clamor, the trembling that begins goes briefly unnoticed.

  On the world of Oerth, outside the Kevellond League, the sun shines down on a world shrouded in the same impregnable gloom that covers all of Greyspace.
  Only in the Kevellond League is the sky clear, the sun bright.
  Now, the world of Oerth begins to tremble, and the rotten purple candles spring up worldwide, ghostly and eerie, sickening to look at.
  The shaking brings dust down in the Underdark, rings the bells in the great cities of the Flanaess, causes rockslides and avalanches in the mountains.

  In the Domain of Hope itself, no candles appear, and there is no trembling.
  However, a bluish haze appears on the horizons on all sides.
  The magic protecting the Domain of Hope is waxing, drawing up all it's strength to protect itself, from the assault it perceives is coming.

  On Krynn, Mina and her Knights left long ago, travelling to the Kevellond League as ordered.
  Most of the people of Ansalon, Taladas, and Krynn's other continents went with them.

  Most of the people of Krynnspace, terrified of the deep, impregnable gloom of the Mists, and the eerie purple lights springing up, and the trembling of the ground under their feet, went with Mina.

  Those that remain, such as Betrem in the Great Library of Palanthus, watch in increasing alarm as the bookshelves rattle, the steeples and towers shake, dust rises from the floors, tree limbs rock back and forth, and ever the candles of purple multiply and spread.

  - - -

  Eventually, far later than in Realmspace, the shaking, the lights, come to Mystara and the Hollow World.
  The people that remain there look on in amazement as the grim candles and the ominous shaking are felt, and most wonder if the Immortals are about to war with each other again, as they did long ago.

  Those that remain, of course, are those who refused the taraakian order.
  Which is to say, most of the people of Mystara.
  Since the Immortals did not heed the taraakian order, it would appear this had a ripple effect, and most of the people of Mystara did not heed it either.

  In Chorazin, the first tremors start.
  Work on the new world halts, suddenly, abruptly, as those engaged in this magical endeavor feel the Weave, the Magic itself, trembling.
  They feel the awesome ingathering of evil magic.
  An ingathering of evil magic that they have never felt before.
  Not even Iuz has ever felt anything like this.
  Were Vecna still around, he would say that he has never felt anything like this.

  On Oerth, the Blood Waste starts to shrink.
  It shrinks, the Red Goo withdrawing from the borders of Celene, from the borders of the blackened Domain of Greyhawk.
  Rocks and great broken pieces of the world's crust appears as the level of the Goo drops.
  First it drops slowly, then it drops very rapidly.

  Like a pot filled with boiling water where the water is nearly gone, the surface of Oerth reappears rapidly, the Red Goo disappearing at an astounding rate.
  Until it is completely gone, and only the broken spars of bedrock, the badlands, that were the Welkwood and Wild Coast, remain.

  However, these spars are shaking.
  The whole world is shaking.

  Still the Ingathering of Evil continues to build.

  On Athas, the candles do NOT appear.
  On Athas, there is no shaking.
  In the Crystal Sphere that holds Athas, the Mists are as deep as elsewhere, but the Ingathering of Evil is not felt.

  Since magic has been nullified on Athas and in the Crystal Sphere, this place does not feel the Ingathering.
  It is even possible it will not be affected by the Ingathering.
  The Seers cannot tell, when questioned.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, the taraakian messenger, apologizes to Vaeregoth for the mistake concerning gender, and requests forgiveness.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE TARAAKIAN ANSWER TO VAEREGOTH*

The taraakian messenger then answers the questions of Vaeregoth, as follows:


  <<Why didn't you come to me and asked for the Change? The use of my powers?>> 

  - - -

  The taraakian communicates:

  We were in error.
  We acted in haste, and we have blundered badly.  We request your forgiveness.

  - - -

  <<Why did you assail me in force? Why did you make a enemy out of me while you could have asked.>> 

  The taraakian communicates:

  We blundered very badly.
  Fear drove our actions.  Fear is deadly, and has led us to ruin, and earned your emnity.
  We are sorry.  We request your forgiveness.

  - - -

  <<And if we live, what are your plans for me? Will you take away my powers, my freedom, my might, my rulership over the Swarms, my guardianhood of this starsystem, my technology, my magic? 

  The taraakian communicates:

  No, we will not take from you.
  You will be left in freedom and peace.

  - - -

  What will you do? you can't just expect a enemy to give in like this? Not the one who's help you need most, not now.>> 
  <<what will you do?>> 

  The taraakian communicates:

  There is nothing we can do, if you will not help us.
  We request your help.
  That is all we can do.

  We request you go to the Kevellond League, you and your people.
  We request you give your blessing to Hazen to bequeath to us the charge from the Diadem of Dreams (or, if Vaeregoth has not given Hazen the one charge yet, the taraakian says:  We request you bequeath one charge of the Diadem of Dreams to us.  We can only request.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

9


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Well, it isn`t hard to detect where all this Red Goo is withdrawing- its target is The Shadow Empire of Realmspace. There is no place now there free from Red Scourge- Skie Darkens, violent storms strike, black and purple lighting, ground shakes.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

je hebt je excuses. je hebt nog geen gesmeek. ik weet niet wat je wil doen. de kans is groot dat als je blijft je naar ravenloft gaat (zeg 95 op een d100). Het lijkt me verstandig als je ze een verandering geeft...die van william, dan houd je er nog twee over voor andere dingen (je kon misshcien herbouwen met je veranderingen)...

Ho Skoteinos appears next to Vaeregoth. He bows.

<<My Queen, the Taraakians have apologized. They seem to have seen the errors of their ways. I suppose we'd better listen to them.>>

<<You have seen the situation in the other Spheres. The only reason why we cannot sense it here is because of the magic block. But that does not automatically mean that it is not here. The sixth touch *is* coming. Whether we survive depends on the choise you are about to make.>>

<<Whatever you choose, my Queen, I and the Immortals of Mystara will stand by your side. We live for the Swarm.>>


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Calimshan is no more- it collapses under a Terrible Storm of Black and Crimson. But in heart of The Mayhem, seven great obelisks of black obsidian stand unharmed- created to channel the incredible magical energy that shall open the gate, unleash The Night Eternal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

GnomeWorks e-mailed:

  Hmm...

Well, if everyone else - for the most part - thinks that this is a good idea, then  I suppose that we can follow suit.
  We'll follow their instructions.  We head to the Kevellond League, teleporting the entire LCotG2 over there using 11th level magic if needed (and if possible).  I want to save everything we have, just in case.

As for the Veiled Alliance, we'll just teleport them over to the Kevellond League.  

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  GnomeWork's Powers are now in the Kevellond League.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

As of this moment, only Anabstercorian has endorsed the idea of the taraakians employing the charge of the Diadem of Dreams.

  Nobody else has.

  Vaeregoth, most certainly, has not given them her blessing.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Baelros was standing upon one of obelisks, like 6 other Shadowlords, only 2 besides him were in The Council when SHadow Throne was formed, Shadow Dragon Azorgax and lich Waganard, rest were defeated or revealed themselves to be traitors. Now he was leading the circle, instead of his Master. He could feel  the infinitive hatred and suffering of countless billions of souls imprisoned within Red Goo, soon it shall be released and channeled to fullfill his legacy, his Master`s legacy.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

Edena, I am going offline now for the weekend, could you check my emails?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor, why must you go offline???

  I am requesting you stay online for the next 9 hours, if you can at all do so.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

edena, melkor lives in Poland. Think about the time. Over nine hours, it's 5 o clock in the morning for me. I'm GMT +1. I don't know what timezone Melkor is in, but it's friday night and you're asking him to stay behind his computer all night...did you realize that?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, no, no.

  I did not mean - stay online CONTINUOUSLY for the next 9 hours!!!

  I meant, come online occasionally, if possible and reasonable.

  And come online in 9 hours, if possible and reasonable.

  Considering what is happening, what Melkor is doing, I am justified in this request.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

No I can`t! My family has a house in countryside where I have no access to Internet, and we are spending weekends there, my parents wouldn`t let me  stay in the city-they think I am spending too much time in front of computer!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO 'O SKOTEINOS*

OOC:

  'o Skoteinos, considering the hour where you are, and the fact you will soon be offline (that is a guess, of course, but I must guess here)

  It would appear your Power is going to have to make a decision pretty quick.

  Will you obey the order of the taraakians, putting faith in them blindly, going to the Kevellond League?

  Will you honor the request of the taraakians, blindly and without justification (for they have not provided any), that they receive a charge from the Diadem of Dreams?

  Or will your Power stand with the Hive Cluster, which - apparently - is solidly against both of the above?

  The choice is yours.

  As DM, I have no control over it.

  You must make the decision yourself.

  However, you must also take full responsibility for your decision.

  What is the Will of the Immortals of Mystara and their people?
  What is the Will of the Corrupted Allies of the Immortals of Mystara, and their people?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL!

By the way Edena, your descriptions are much better than those of mine-  I also sent you an email with further instructions.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO MELKOR*

Understood, Melkor.

  My sympathies, too.

  I will play your Power, in your place, and your plans will be implemented as you have shown them to me.

  Thank you for the compliment.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

8


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz will not falter he urges his people onward... and to keep faith... that what they are doing is right..._

*OOC:* The evil tremors are felt on a totally different  Plane of existence?  Strange... well still has Talindra found any reason why the Demiplane of Hope can withstand this and his own can't... strange... bvut he will not go... if it means death then they will die.. believing in him...

_Iuz looks over Chorazin, "An evil greater then myself... greater then Melkor... is purely something that even I can hold respect for.,.. carry on my people... we must not falter..."_

*OOC:* Chorazin is a veritable paradise as well since I have been modling it for the last three IR turns... so where they left from is not so bad as compared to where they are... and the new World is even better...


----------



## Gurdjieff

I really hate that countdown 

Edena, The Taraakians have Angelika's blessing for using the Change and the Diadem. But I don't think they get the change, now do they? 

Also, I've tried my mail again, but not sure if it worked. Did you get my mail? 
Included are the same actions I posted here a little while ago, page 6 I believe. I really want it to be used for any battles that may come.


----------



## Gurdjieff

A message is send to Iuz
_
"Lord, I am Angelika, of the Emerald Order. I am requesting you this one thing. No, I am actually wishing you shall answer my question with a confirmation. The Taraakians have ordered you something. Now, ordering someone is wrong, it just is. I understand your reaction. But for the sake of your people, for the sake of all of them, I am hoping you can at least send them to the Demiplane of Hope. They will not be hurt, they will return to you whenever you want. But I do not want to risk losing so many lives without trying to get them to this safehaven. Please, Lord Iuz, I speak for many. Please, send your people, so they won't have to fear for their lives. And you ofcourse are as welcome as your people. Even though we have battled eachother before, I will hold the peace between us. 

Please, Lord Iuz, do not let your pride get to your people. 

Kind regards,

Angelika"_


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, I will make the choise when I go to bed. What time that is, I have no idea. Also, I am waiting for a reply from the forsaken one...which could be now or could take two hours...I need to know what he is going to do before I can make the final choise...


----------



## Spoof

Hey sure Alzem will go along with it.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz appears before Lady Angelika, "I do not do this out of pride.  I do this out of duty for my people, for their safety.  The Demiplane of Hope is a powerkeg.... and the will of the Taraakians bends me not... they order and expect us to jump.  I say nay, now is the time for Oerth to choose... for us all to choose our path.  My people are afraid, but they have faith in their god, me.  I will see them through, and I will not bend to the will of these Taraakians... for they are arrpgant in the extreme.  They will not tell us what they plan, but yet we must do?  They order us to leave our lands, and no explanation.  Nay, that is a fool's errand.  Have them come to me and explain but I will not help nor hinder till I know what they plan."_


----------



## Gurdjieff

_Lord Iuz, I will consult the Taraakians on this. Can you promiss to me that if they explain theirselves, you will send your people to the plane of Hope? 
Don't do it because the Taraakians order it, nor that I request it, yet because it is the best for your people. 

I hope you will take this into consideration untill the Taraakians speak to you again,

Angelika_


________

"Taraakians, I, Angelika, have a question for you. It is not what you are doing, nor what you are going to do. It is that you explain your actions, the reason you order people, to Lord Iuz. I don't want people to die because their leader is stubborn. If there is a way to save them, I will try to take this option. Now, will you at least talk to Lord Iuz, try to save his people? Please."


________

_Vaeregoth, fearless Queen of the Hive, I contact you with great urge. You have been wronged, treated badly, and more. Even I could not change the way all my allies though about you. I have helped you protect the Diadem of Dreams. I haven't attacked you, nor have created any problems with you. 
It is I who requests your help now. You, and probably only you, The Queen of Dreams, have the power to help us conquer this Darkness. You have once granted the angel Hazen, my ally, a change in reality. Now, I can understand if you do not trust him into using it. I request that you use it yourself, Queen. Use it to prevent the Darkness from winning. Help us, all people in the Demiplane of Hope, to survive. We are in great dispair, and I think you are as well, or maybe you are not, I do not know. I do know you CAN help. Queen Vaeregoth, please, help me. Help me save all people in these worlds, be it Good, be it not. Be it Lawful, be it not. Be it like me, be it like you. Help me save them Queen. I am not asking this because the Taraakians ordered me, I am not doing this because anyone asked me. I am doing this because you are my last hope. 

Please Queen, help me.

Angelika, Lady of Oerth_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE TARAAKIAN MESSAGE TO IUZ*

A taraakian messenger is sent to Iuz.

  It is a taraakian girl, this time.

  As with all the other taraakians, she has snow-white hair, fair skin, and a birthmark which looks like a kind of eloquent longsword on the side of her neck.
  Her bird is bluish in tinge, magnificent like all the others, as large as the largest of giant eagles.

  She is wearing the same kind of black and red uniform that Allendrellus was wearing - it covers her entire body except for her head and neck.
  She also is carrying a sheath of red, a golden sword inside, and this item is Peacebound.

  She asks for an audience with Iuz, and when she finally reaches him, this is what she communicates:

  We are the taraakians.
  We are what we are.
  You must decide for yourself what we are.

  We wish you to commit an act of faith.
  We wish you to have faith in us.

  We wish you to have this faith, without explanation.
  We wish you to have this faith, without justification.
  We wish you to have this faith, without any reason except for one:

  We state now that what we are asking you to do, will ultimately in the end benefit you, your people, Chorizan, and the world you seek to build.

  We offer no proof of the truth of our statement.
  We offer nothing.

  We ask you to accept our word on faith.
  We ask you to believe in us, when we say that we are here to help you.
  We ask you to believe in us, when we state we are acting in your best interest.

  We also ask that you endorse, bless, our obtaining the one charge from the Diadem of Dreams.

  With this charge, we will be able to alter Reality.
  We will be able to produce a much larger change in Reality than Vaeregoth could, for our power is much greater than his.

  We ask that you bless this gift to us.
  We ask that you bless it because it will benefit you.
  We ask that you bless this gift because it will benefit your people.
  We ask that you take our word, in faith alone, that we intend to use the charge of the Diadem in a way that will benefit you.

  There is power in belief.
  There is power in faith.
  There is power in acts both good and evil.
  The Mists of Ravenloft have shown you this, and the Mists of the Kevellond League have also shown you this.

  However, the choice must be yours.
  We cannot make this choice for you, Iuz.

  You must choose to accept our command to go to the Kevellond League, or refuse us.
  You must choose to bless the gift to us, or refuse to bless that gift.

  The choice is yours.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

7


----------



## Serpenteye

"We sacrificed much to destroy the teraakians. Our gamble would have worked, had they not recieved reinforcements. It would have worked, but we failed. So, we summoned aid, against an enemy that was beyond our power, and that enemy once again changed its objectives and dropped its extortionate demands against our nations, claiming friendship. In the past they turned from threatening the Oerth Alliance to embracing them as near-equals, for no substantial reason. It makes me wonder when they will turn next. Regardless of their claims they are deeply chaotic, at least in their foreign policies.
 If they, after this crisis have been solved, for no reason whatsoever drop their demands that we be surrender our power to them... all we have done to fight them will have done horrible damage to our worlds for nothing. An incredible waste of lives and resources. And if they instead choose to attack us our current cooperation with them might cost us everything. Nothing can be predicted, all our policies are built on nothing." Naganika's semiopaque sphere carried her back and forwards in a parody of pacing, her voice and posture clearly showing her discomfort.

"It's quite possible that the arrival of the Loch Nor changed their priorities and forced them to ceace their hostilities against us. It is by far the most likely reason for their apparent change of heart. What else could have caused it? Nothing. When the Sleen and Loch Nor have been defeated the terraakians have no reason not to resume their aggression against us. No reason what so ever. They are intelligent enough to base their plans on careful deductive reasoning. One does not simply change such plans merely from talking to an Angel.
 Even so, their actions so far have been far from logical, which could be intended to confuse us, but does not seem to advance their initial agenda, whatever that agenda was. For a colonizing empire they have behaved extremely foolishly and if they really intended to help us their actions have been even more counterproductive. Can you find a pattern to their actions?"

"No." The God Emperor answered distractedly, too preoccupied with the blueprints for the magical structure of several new spells to pay her much attention. "We have been over this before. Until the situation changes we have nothing more to add. Sometimes you have to accept that you have too few variables to solve a problem. Be patient, and rest assured. My actions will carry us to safety."

"You really want to believe that, don't you?"

"There is power in belief, daughter, and there is power in the belief you can inspire in others. Religion, politics, power, is all about belief, faith. I am a living example of that. If not for my belief in myself and the faith of others in me, I would still be mortal, and most likely dead. 
You have to believe in yourself, and you have to believe in me, for I am the part of you that is divine. But never let your faith blur your reasoning, never let dogma block deduction. Always remember the first key to power, pragmatism."

"I suppose you're right."

"I usually am."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO VENUS*

Venus posted:

  Taraakians, I, Angelika, have a question for you. It is not what you are doing, nor what you are going to do. It is that you explain your actions, the reason you order people, to Lord Iuz. I don't want people to die because their leader is stubborn. If there is a way to save them, I will try to take this option. Now, will you at least talk to Lord Iuz, try to save his people? Please.

  Allenthrellus, having failed with Sanctus - very grieved by this, and the implications of this - hears this question from Angelika, and moves to answer.

  He communicates, as usual - his race apparently cannot make any sound in the normal physical way:

  - - -

  We ordered you, rather than requesting, because we realized that a request would garner suspicion.
  It was necessary to do something patently ridiculous, in order to pique your curiosity, and make you ask questions.

  Questions, such as:  

  Why would we give an order that we could not enforce, to people who regard us as enemies?
  Why would we do such an absurd thing?
  What possible reason would we have for acting so strangely?
  What agenda are we pursuing?
  What are we about?

  Had we requested you go to the Kevellond League, that would have been seen as a tactical move.
  So we choose to act ridiculously, to force you to ask questions.

  Questions that might save you.
  Questions that might save your people.
  Questions that might save your worlds.

  We offered no explanation for our order, and we do not offer an explanation now - we will not do so, until everyone we ordered here, has come here.

  You must take our order on faith.
  You must accept on faith that our intentions are good.
  You must accept on faith that you will benefit from following our order.

  Did we not state, after the order was given, that you should trust us?
  Did we not state, after the order was given, that you would not regret following our demand?

  You must not come here because you are afraid.
  You must not come here because you feel coerced.

  You must follow our order because you want to follow it.

  This most of you have done.
  However, not all.

  Therefore, we cannot say any more on this matter.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Note:

  So far, only Anabstercorian, Venus, and Spoof have endorsed the idea of the taraakians gaining the one charge from the Diadem of Dreams.


----------



## Gurdjieff

_I understand, even though I still don't like the chance Lord Iuz will not do the same. I really hope he does._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The doors to the God Emperor's chamber open.

  A taraakian girl walks in.

  Dressed in the standard uniform of black and red, carrying the golden sword Peacebound, she steps right up to the God Emperor's throne.

  She communicates:

  I would speak with you, God Emperor of the Union of the Worlds.
  Will you listen, to what I have to say?


----------



## Gurdjieff

*NOTE*

Going to bed now, no way I'm able to stay up any longer. I'll be back in ~10 hours (yes, lotsa sleep for me :\)

I hope I will have time to react to stuff after they actually happen. If not, Edena, I hope you will react for my powers. Dunno how fast the replies are needed after the thing that's going to happen actually happens. 

Good night all...


----------



## Anabstercorian

*<< Allenthallus - Is there ANYTHING I can do to help fight against the Loch Nar, the Alliance of Dread, and the Sleen in this time?  Must I wait in this Demiplane of Hope cooped up like a whimpering refugee?  Let me fight now, before there is nothing I can do! >>*

Also, Edena, I have to compliment you.  Under other DM's, I would call this game absurd, overpowered, but you - You deal with an expanding power level better than any DM I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.  You could write for Dragon Ball and create actual plot.  Do you know how awesome that is?  You can take absurb amounts of power and create flow of action and resolution.  Serious props (compliments) to you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(sad IRL look)

  Thank you for the compliment, Anabstercorian.

  However, in a few hours, you may wish to take that compliment back.

  - - -

  Allenthrellus communicates with Anabstercorian.
  There is urgency in his telepathy:

  Convince them to believe in us, Anabstercorian.

  We have stated that what we do, we do for them.
  We have stated that, what we demand, we demand for their sake.
  We have stated that, what we request, we request for their sake.

  We CANNOT give to them any reason for why they should believe us, or believe in us.
  They MUST do that themselves, without any reason other than our word on the matter.

  Help us.
  Help them.
  Help them to find faith in us.
  Help them to believe in us.
  Help them, and you help us, and you help yourself, your people, and the Penumbral Hub.

  Somehow, they must find belief in us.
  Somehow, they must learn to find the trust to give us absolute power over them - which is, obviously, what that Diadem charge means.

  They must trust us enough, to allow us that power over them.

  Anabstercorian, help them to find that trust.

  That is how you could help us.

  There is power in belief, Anabstercorian.
  There is power in faith.
  There is power in good deeds.

  Anabstercorian, throwing aside fear and mistrust is a good deed.


----------



## Uvenelei

I support the Taarakians in their request. All of my forces are put to work building living space fro themselves and others. As a show of faith and hope, Aurican will work with Mina personally, if she is willing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The words of Liracia to the God Emperor*

Liracia, the taraakian;  she could not be over the human equivalent of 16.
  A very young lady, and she looks it, too.
  Her people have placed a heavy burden on her, to come to the God Emperor as an ambassador now.

  Liracia communicates to the mighty being known as the God Emperor of the Pantheon:

  I am Liracia of the taraakians.
  We are the taraakians, and we bequeath to ourselves the right to speak to you, as we see fit, for this occasion.

  Had we chosen to exterminate your people, we would have done so as soon as we located your Spheres, and no ambassador would have been sent to speak with you first.

  We chose not to destroy you out of mercy.
  You were permitted to live, out of charity.
  Your people and your country, was permitted to remain, our of kindness.
  You are alive now, and hearing my words, out of generosity.

  If in this you sense arrogance and pride, know that in great power is great responsibility;  the responsibility not to use power without reason.
  Not to kill, when it is easy and expedient to kill, when another answer is possible, even if it is not expedient.

  We choose to show mercy where mercy was not expedient.
  We choose to restrain ourselves at great risk to ourselves and our subjects.
  We are attempting to save you now, knowing that you will be a threat to us and all of ours, as long as you exist.

  We are working on a project that will protect you from the looming assault of the Shade.
  If we succeed, you will survive this assault.
  If we do not succeed, you may not survive this assault, or you may - but you will find that yours is a much poorer reality than the one you have enjoyed up until now.

  To succeed in protecting you from this assault, we must generate truly enormous power.
  Our power, unaided, is not sufficient to accomplish the task at hand.
  Our power, even strengthened by the power of your Kevellond League, is not sufficient to complete the task at hand.

  You must give us the power necessary, to accomplish what we would do, to protect you from the assault of the Shade.

  You cannot give us this power by giving us your weapons.
  You cannot give us this power by giving us your magic.
  You cannot give us this power by giving us any material thing you possess.

  However, you can give us the power we need, to accomplish our goal, and see the assault of the Shade foiled.

  You can do that by giving us your faith.

  You can choose to have faith in us.

  You can choose to willingly hand over complete control, over you, to us - that is what the Diadem symbolizes, and why we choose it as our request.

  We appreciate well your distrust of us.
  We appreciate well your desire to be rid of us.
  We know your heart, O God Emperor.
  We know your heart, and all your deeds.

  We appreciate that handing over your life into our hands will be hard.
  Indeed, that is the point - that it is hard.
  It must be hard, for it to have any meaning.
  And it must have meaning, for it to grant us the power we require.

  If we could halt the Shade assault, we would.
  We cannot do so.
  We cannot prevent the Shade assault from being launched.

  We can, however, protect you from that assault.

  However, you must do, what is extremely hard and difficult for you to do - you must have utter faith in us.
  Faith, to the point of placing your life in our hands.

  We offer you no assurance we are telling you the truth now.
  We can lie as ably and effectively as the best amongst your kind.

  Perhaps, if you give us your blessing, and we use the Diadem, we will use it to remove your power.
  Perhaps, we will render your people helpless.
  Perhaps, we will even choose to kill you, and eliminate your soul.
  Perhaps.

  That is the risk you take in dealing with us.
  That is the risk inherent in acquiescing to our request.
  That is always the risk inherent in faith.

  More than this we cannot reveal to you.
  For in the revealing, we would destroy your capacity to make choices on your own, and it is imperative that those choices be your own.
  If the choice is not your choice, then we gain nothing from that choice.
  If the choice is not your choice, then we gain no power from it.

  Now, you must choice whether or not to have faith in us.
  You answered our demand, and brought the Union of the Worlds to the Kevellond League.
  That we appreciate, but now we request more.
  We request that you bless the gift of the charge of the Diadem of Dreams, to us.

  Yes, this we request.
  Will you do so?
  Will you do so, knowing that Hazen has this charge, and is very likely to hand it over to us?

  Or will you deny us this blessing, and move against Hazen, to stop him from endangering you?

  The choice, and the responsibility for that choice, lie in your hands, God Emperor of the Pantheon.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

6


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena I urge that you read this all and very carefully.*

While the answers and thoughts of the Taraakian flow through her mind....

The world turns red
The world seems to bleed
The world is changing.....

The Taraakian finishes and looks at the Queen with its old eyes.
But there is no silence in both their minds.
Vaeregoth reads the Taraakian as their minds are as one.
She feels the emotion as it floods into her mind..
The fear...

She had already felt the disturbance in the forces of the multiverse through her scouts.
But here, on Athas.... silence.

As she saw the world turn into a crimson haze through the eyes of billions of her minions it came to her.

She understood, she comprehended.
It was known to her.
She saw the world ripple as it mingled with a force unknown and turned red.
She saw the world ripple as it had done twice before.
But this time the world didn't turn Teal like it had done before..
Red this time.. crimson red... blood red.

The Sixt toutch was comming.

Reality changed on Athas.
On Athas... her domain.
On her Domain it changed.

This would not come to pass, she would not let it become!

In her domain reality only existed at her whim, it existed only in the way she pleased, for she was The DreamWeaver!

She charged her power and she tapped into reality.
She sensed the power and it was grand but she assailed it.
She unleashed her power through the brinks of reality.

She drove her will through reality itself and as she unleashed her mental fury she and only she saw the Teal break through the Red and drive it away.

The seas of Red, weak without the magic to support it succame to the mental fury of the Queen of the Swarms.

As the Teal ripped through the Red illusion she felt the power fade and slip away as it vanished before her furious mental onslaught that raged through reality itself.

The world as Vaeregoth saw it rippled with a Teal glow for a instant and then returned back to normal.

With sorrowfull eyes the Taraakian had witnessed the Crimson illision being shred as the enigma in the hall turned into a Purple Nova.

Enpowered with his ancient magic he saw through the blinding light that emminated from the center of the hall.
From the creature that he had spoken to.
The creature that controlled reality in its Domain.
Through the light he saw the vague physical form take solid shape and as the Teal glowing exoskeleton manifested in the purple Nova he felt their minds toutch again.

As the creature, the Queen of the Hive reeled with the thoughts and energies that sided within her and flowed through her she comminucated with the Taraakian.

<<Honorable one, so pure of thought. You have put aside your arrogance, fear and hypocracy and you have shown yourself true and humble.>>

<<You have admitted your mistakes, made in haste and fear. Mistakes... we make them all but most are to proud to admit them.>>

<<Now I see you have put aside your pride and you have shown that you understand what you merely are.>>

<<Mortal.>>

<<For we are all merely mortal and the force that assails us is eternal. For the void and the darkness are eternal.>>

<<Darkness I once feared, darkness threatened me but I learned throughout my battles with it that darkness cannot be defeated and that Darkness will always exist. Darkness is within us all, darkness even resides in your own heart and soul.>>

<<I accepted the existance of Darkness, its eternal presence and I faced it.>>

<<I learned from it and I confronted it.>>

<<The lady of Loss, the Goddess Shar, the keepe of secrets eternal came to my aid. She showed me the way to learn from your darkness inside and to controll it.>>

<<I faced my darkness. I battled my darkness inside and I made it a part of myself knowing that, that what you cannot defeat you must accept and make it a part of your own.>>

<<I made my own darkness a ally and I focuss it through the Shadow Weave. I mastered my inner darkness and I controll it now. I do not fear my own darkness inside for it has been accepted that it can not ever be defeated.>>

<<Not that which I once feared fuels me and my powers for their is no inner fear, no inner conflict. No fear of that which houses in yourself and that which you can never defeated.>>

<<I turned my worst enemy, myself into my greatest ally and now I am whole. I do not fear the darkness, for I am the light and the darkness. I am the dream called twilight, that which lies between light and darkness.>>

The light of the Nova intensifies and it starts to shift from deep purple to a bright Teal. The shape within vanishes into the light as its shape fades away into the similar surrounding lights.
The light intensifies and even the Taraakians now closes his eyes for he cannot look into the light.
The light which is nothing.
Vaeregoth opens the Taraakians mind and the Taraakian views through her eyes.. her senses.

<<Look honorable one, look at the light. Look at reality in its purest form. Look at nothing.>>

<<Look at the void.>>

"But, the void is nothing! In the void there is non-existance. There is nothing! How can this be?"

<<The void is nothing, the void is everything. For reality is a dream my dear Ancient one. And dreams can be molded, shaped and redone. Reality can be molded and shaped... to my image.>>

<<This is the power from me you seek, the power you need. Do not fear the void for in the void is everything. From the nothing, the everything that is the void everything can be created. Molded and shaped it can become whatever you want, what ever you please.>>

<<Now feel through me, feel that this nothingness is everything and it is no light, it is purity for in the void it is all one and from one all is made.>>

Vaeregoth shares her mind with the Taraakian and the Taraakian feels another presense enter, it hears the billions of thoughts and voices pitching and shrieking through her mind.
He learns from another presence, one called Skoteinos, a presence in her mind. He learns from the information shared, the trust, the confidence, the love, the unity and the lack of strife.
They are as one.

<<Now Skoteinos join me, join me in my moment and experience the moment with this Taraakian.>>

The minds mingle as the Taraakian and the Cerebrates mind unite with the consiousness of Vaeregoth and they know and understand now. They feel reality, they feel the everything in the void.

<<Cherish this experience for non have experienced it before exept the gods when they created the reality as you know it now.>>

<<Taraakian feel this, know this, learn from this and share it with your kind. Tell this tale, share that the void is everything and from it all is formed. Reality is a dream my Taraakian, and it can be shaped. Shaped in my image.>>

<<Don't fear the darkness within for it is a part of you. Accept it pacify it and absorb it into your own essence and only then you shall be totlaly complete and one of mind and body.>>

<<Feel this wholeness within me, feel the purity of the dream called reality and tell your tale to your kind so they may understand. So I may enlighten them and inspire them.>>

As the minds led by Vaeregoth drift through the light and feel the wholeness of mind of Vaeregoth, the unison, the totallity the peace of twilight she thought again.

<<Taraakian, you have proven yourself worthy. You have put aside yourself and have shown humbleness and the true desire for peace. Through words and intention you have proven yourself.>>

<<You are forgiven.>>

<<Now the Darkness eternal is envellopping you all and the remnants of light pierce through the remains of the once beautifull worlds. I stand here with you.>>

<<Reality shall be shaped at you whim, here and now.>>

<<I stand here with you to dim the light and to bring a glow into the darkness.>>

As these words are spoken they see around them the world of Oerth and the Worlds of Toril and Mystara appear. All made of a fell glowing Teal substance. There are ripples everywhere as reality is being distorted. The shaking through reality itself is felt and Vaeregoth grinns inside her mind.
As they view reality, the weave, the.. everything in its purest and basic forms and essence she asks the one question.

<<Taraakian, reality lies here before you and it shall be reshaped in your image. We shall not enter the domain of Hope for our place is here. We shall make our stand on the walls of fate here and we shall face what ever comes for us here.>>

<<But I give this gift to you, the gift of Hazen, the gift to chance reality. I bid you use it well, and here I stand with you, reality flowing through my hands.>>

<<In what image shall I reshape what reality? The choice is yours, choose and I shall fullfill your wish and reality shall be shaped to your will. The will of the Taraakian here with me now, on this momen we shall forge a new destiny. A new future and a new fate for all of us.>>

<<In what Image shall it be made?>>

----------------------------------------------------------

Tell me Edena, in what image shall what reality where be reshaped? Vaeregoth awaits the desire, the wish. The dream of the Taraakians and it will be so.

Vaeregoth will make the Taraakian dream reality.
Tell me what the Taraakian dares to dream.

I hope you read the entire post carefully for there are alot of minor details like the inner darkness that might have a effect the effects of the mists on my PC and on the ingathering that is growing.

May all you fare well through the coming ours for we have arrived on the shores of destiny.

A shore forged by Vaeregoths hand.


----------



## Serpenteye

_________________Edena posted:
The doors to the God Emperor's chamber open. 

A taraakian girl walks in. 

Dressed in the standard uniform of black and red, carrying the golden sword Peacebound, she steps right up to the God Emperor's throne. 

She communicates: 

I would speak with you, God Emperor of the Union of the Worlds. 
Will you listen, to what I have to say?
_________________

"Very well. There is much I'd like to know, but little that you will tell me. I understand the nature of your request. I understand the power of faith and the ways that power can be used. I also understand how you could turn our trust in you into a weapon against us. I do not understand how you can expect us to have faith in you and I do not understand how a race, far more intelligent than humans, can behave in such an unefficient manner as you have, regardless of the real intent of your actions.

Perhaps you'd like to explain yourselves."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, the Taraakian (whatever his name is) might be able to channel his powers through Vaeregoth through means of the merging of the minds like they have done to show him reality....

If this will not work... he'll just have to grant that power to Vaeregoth herself so she may reforge reality.

Vaeregoth will not hand over the Diadem, channel your 12th powers through Vaeregoth, through the linked and merged Taraakian.

OR bequeath that power on Vaeregoth herself so she may reforge reality itself.
(this would sadly mean that I would gain the power to effect the same radius again with my remaining 2 changes... now theres a base of DM trust to grant that amount of power to a player...)


And I would really like to remind you that after I corrected you on the Gender mistake you made it twice again 
Would look after that hihihi.

Well I hope my IC post was enough to show my intents, my PC's way of thinking and her power.
I hope to earn the trust of the taraakian and showing him what Vaeregoth is like, how she thinks and how she forges reality.

I hope that post was enough.

============


And I am taking the gamble that I'm staying on Athas, I will face the fate of my world, I will gamble that my PC and my Swarms will live and survive. We will stand as one, we are as one.
We are the Swarm.

Live for the Swarm!!! 

Hope the shield around Athas from skot and me hold what ever conventionals comes for us and if it doesnt I have my swarms to face it and my immensly powerfull PC offcourse.

I hope it wo't be affected by the ingathering, I am takinga gamble as always.

I am staying true to my principals and those of my PC.

I am staying true to Vaeregoth beliefs, faith and principles to the very end if this is it.
And if this is the end, let it come for I am waiting. I am taking the gamble that I can change and take my destiny and fate into my own hands, and that I might reforge destiny, with my change in reality.

have faith, believe and stay true to yourself. That is what my PC has done the whole game and it will do it even now in this perilous time.

Made us for the Swarm!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

IMPORTANT

  The taraakian carefully considers everything Vaeregoth has shown him.
  For a moment, he does not communicate, as he is thinking intensely.

  Then he communicates:

  You are quite right.

  There is Nothing, and out of Nothing Something can indeed appear, be it a dream, or be it what some call Reality ... or be it an Ideal.

  Now, you have given to us freely the gift of the charge of the Diadem.

  (the taraakian looks grateful, relieved, and then even more grateful)

  What change do we seek to create with it?
  What ultimate power would we wield over all others with it?
  We choose to wait, Vaeregoth.  We will wait until the Nothingness comes, and then Something will, indeed, appear out of that Nothingness.

  (the taraakian looks at Vaeregoth intently, and urgently)

  This could be.
  However, for it to be, we must have the willing acquiescience of the other leaders of these Spheres.

  They must choose to bless the gift you have bequeathed to us.
  They must choose to embrace it.
  They must wholeheartedly endorse it.

  We are helpless, until they do so, and we cannot use the gift you have bequeathed to us until then.


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< Entities of reality!  I entreat you all to accept the offer of the Taraakians.  I plead with you to take this chance on faith - Faith shapes worlds.  Gods themselves live on faith.  The power of righteousness we will create by trusting in the Taraakians will be immeasurable. >>

<< Vaeregoth...  You have been gloriously generous.  But, you must be more generous still.  You must let the Taraakians use the Diadem without knowing what they intend to do.  Only then will the nexus of true faith allow the ultimate power of life to ward off darkness. >>

<< The rest of you must take this chance!  The taraakians are greater than us, though not beyond our reach to someday surpass.  But if we are to ever reach such a day, we must now depend on them, as a child depends on its parents to find the strength to surpass them. >>

<< Vecna was an arrogant madman, and Forrester was a brilliant foe pushed too hard.  The Taraakians claims are not madness but fact.  We can only trust them. >>

<< I beg you.  Trust.  As I will trust you.  *Zouron...  You have many claims against me.  Trust in the Taraakians and you may have me for your court to judge.* >>


----------



## Black Omega

Ok, going out with friends in just a few minutes.  But after noting that Anabasctorian(sp) is going along with this...hm.  That makes it even more interesting.

The Twilight Coalition will agree to the Taraakian's request.

I'll also be offline for the next eight hours or so while out with friends.  Don't blow up the universe without me, everyone.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO FORSAKEN ONE - URGENT*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  OOC:

  The request was that Vaeregoth actually, physically, give the Diadem to the taraakians - if a charge from it cannot be given any other way.

  Whether they work with Vaeregoth on the change, or whether they work alone, is not the issue.

  They MUST have the physical Diadem.  At least for a few hours.

  If Vaeregoth will not, or cannot, do this, please let me know.
  Let me know immediately.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Liracia communicates:

  I have said all I am allowed to say, God Emperor of the Pantheon.
  There is nothing more within my capacity to do.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Ok, going out with friends in just a few minutes.  But after noting that Anabasctorian(sp) is going along with this...hm.  That makes it even more interesting.
> 
> The Twilight Coalition will agree to the Taraakian's request.
> *




<< Thank you, Siobhan!  I thank you profusely. >>


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, so these guys are capable of USING this device?

It's unique so I'm OOC interested in how.

If they can actually use it (I really think this is a big IF if you think it over) the Taraakian with me shall be allowed to use the Diadem with Vaeregoth together.

He is there with her, and they will reforge reality.

Hmms seems I need to ungraft the Diadem form my head hehe.

---------------

If this won't work this easily I will not give them the diadem physically to take it with them. I will not do that (yet).

SInce there is still some time, not much but there is still time, I'm curious if they will grant me the power needed to do it myself.

I'm not giving it them.. yet (OOC info )

Like I said, curious if they will grant me the power to do it myself and gain the credit for the change and the knowledge and power from it... 

If this will not happen.. well well see then!


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

I agree to the Taraakians using the Diadem of Dreams.

The Immortals of Mystara stay on Athas.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Know that I hate you, teraakian, for the simple reason that your empire is far more powerful than the Union of Worlds. Know that I hate you, because your belligerance forced me to sacrifice millions of my people to save the remains. Know that I hate you, because that sacrifice was in vain. Your arrogance, your insults, is nothing, merely proof of your foolishness. Your words, also nothing, I knew them before you came. 
 I do not trust you. I did not come to the Kevellond because you ordered me to, I came because I expect the sixth touch will come soon. You made little difference in that, for surely Hazen would have let us in without your order. I do not trust you, I am not one to trust easily and your whimsical actions does not inspire confidence. Vaeregoth I know, and I trust her to some extent. I suggest that you do what she asks, our faith would work just as well for her as for your people."


----------



## The Forsaken One

Thanks Serp


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Liracia retreats, with a horrified look on her face, from the throne of the God Emperor.

  She turns and leaves without any further communication.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian who was speaking to Vaeregoth receives a mental communication for Liracia.

  The change in him instantaneous and astounding:

  Vaeregoth sees hope crumble in that face, to be replaced by despair.

  He stumbles as if he had been struck, and then staggers.

  The look of despair in his face changes to one of horror.

  He communicates in a telepathic whisper:

  We have failed.


----------



## zouron

Anabstercorian you might want to reconsider that speech, the one you gave to Zouron...

*Zouron the Dark* is the leader of one of the Alliance of Dread factions, the one you wanted to speak to is *Commander Fujishi Zuroji* leader of the Eternal Union whom ehh I think joined some other evil persona heh. 

Zouron the Dark is an evil formerly human entity (shadow aka undead) no longer mortal no longer with a soul, just a burning hatred to all that lives and exists.

*thinks anabstercorian should reconsider whom he speaks to, going to trial before zouron the dark would have only one result*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

5


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

I'm back for a couple minutes (very few) but i'll be back in approx 2 hours..interested to see in the outcome.

Hellmaster Ohibrizzo will now ask if the Legion of Dread would like to inform him of Melkor's plans...(Edit-Email of course, wouldn't want to spoil it for everybody)

Also, what changes in my domain in Ravenloft can I make?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The news that the Powers run by 'o Skoteinos will be staying on Athas, and not going to the Kevellond League, hits the taraakians with the force of a sledgehammer wielded by a giant.
  This news arrives about the same time as the Sending from Liracia.

  The taraakians crumple, pain written in their faces, their great birds cooing and crying in the distress their masters and mistresses cannot utter.
  Some stagger and actually sit down.
  Others begin weeping silently.

  All look utterly sad, and most look horrified.

  Some are very incredibly angry, but they show it only in a sudden coldness of their demeanor.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sollir, look at the last page, at my post - nightfall.
  It is all there.
  Melkor's plan is shown in detail there.

  What changes can you make in your Domain?
  Any you want, except you cannot expand it physically, and you cannot leave it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, are they going to hand over to me the power needed to fullfill their change... 

Or is it really going to be necissary that they get it....

I'm trying to find a way to gain 12th here, maybe just for my PC as william got it just for his PC.
Call me ambitious...


I'm waiting for the call what to change.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Melkor said:
			
		

> *OOC: Mr Draco, it is nice that you are referencing history of my country, actually we have been defending for a month, 2 times longer that France! And it would have been even longer if it wasn`t for Stalin backstabbing us! And of course our allies attacking Germany  from The West would have also helped quite a bit. *




Melkor, no problem, actually, by ethnicity, i'm also polish


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

<<God Emperor, I speak in the name of my Queen, Vaeregoth.>> The message reaches the God Emperor only seconds after his hateful reply to the Taraakian ambassador. 

<<My Queen has granted the change in reality to the Taraakians. But your refusal is not only bringing doom to yourself, but also to us and all other faction on Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara and Athas. By being this stubborn you risk the doom of us all. And why? Because someone is more powerful than you are...>>

<<As She has said before, "it is time for us as nations and as individuals to set aside our longlasting feuds and unite." We ask of you, God Emperor, to do something with these words. Set aside your petty strive with the Taraakians, for greater dangers are upon us. We bid you that you approve to the Taraakians using the Didem of Dream, the one reality change they have been granted, so that they may safe us all. Are you willing to listen to our words, God Emperor?>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, the speech just given by the God Emperor to Liracia has made the situation irrelevant.

  One thing the taraakians cannot address, or change - with all their power they cannot alter it - is the hatred in the heart of another.

  The God Emperor has openly declared his hate.
  He has openly rejected them, and their request.
  It does not appear likely he will change his mind, much less his heart.

  Now, although this is appropriate, perhaps, IC for the God Emperor, there are consequences to this.
  There are always consequences to what PCs do.

  In this case, one of those consequences is that the taraakians are no longer requesting the Diadem of Dreams.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

edena, why are the Taraakians so unhappy with my decicion to stay on Ahtas? The Forsaken One is not leaving either, and they don't seem to be unhappy about him...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Vaeregoth feels the despair and the fear inside the mind of the Taraakians mind bounded to his.

<<Failure will not come that easily, and failure won't be total.>>

<<Not if I can change it.>>

<<Why do you feel so sorrowfully when we and the joined children of the Swarms choose to remain here and face our destiny here? Why?>>

<<Now grant me the power and insight that is required to fullfill your dream, your request.>>

<<Taraakian, share your mind with me, let me tap into your power and let us make it done. Let us reforge reality and stand up to fate.>>

<<Faillure has not come to pass, not yet. Do not give up hope, not your faith.>>

<<Stand besides me now, in your ancient power, wisdom and might. Be proud, have faith.>>

<<The end hasn't come until all is lost, it's not over until it's over and the impossible can happen. Stand proud, don't give up hope, join with me, share your mind and let us take fate into our own hands. Join HERE with me and NOW. Let us, Taraakian and Formian, here and now take it into our own hands, stand up, rise. Have faith and believe. RISE Taraakian, RISE. How can you give up now, defy destiny and take it all in yuor own hands.>>

<<Join me Taraakian, join me and defy the willl of the gods, defy fate and destiny itself.>>

<<Join with me and reshape reality, join with me and mold your dream into reality. Create the everything from the nothing.>>

<<Join with me and be as a god, join with me and forge destiny.>>

---------

OOC: Edena, this might even be asking that he sacrifises himself and lets his mind an thoughts merge with Vaeregoth, that She merges and absorbs this Taraakian. She absorbs his knowledge, his mind links, his powers.

Vaeregoth will forge this reality change, she won't give up now, she won't give up ever, she won't give up until the will be no more.

Let Vaeregoth inspire the Taraakian, let him join her, let him share his essence and let them challenge fate.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks into the eyes of the Taraakian... "I refuse... because in your case faith is not an option.  I can see you care greatly, but I also see the sting of hypocrisy upon your limits... I ask you this... would you place blind faith in my person if I came to your world and threatened your immediate extermination... and then changed roles and asked you to trust me?  Would you deal with the honeyed words of the demon?_


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, they can always try.

And why would they need them ALL?

Curious about that, the ones not willing will just not fall under the change or get hit by whatever is comming, dunno....

And I hope SKoteinos can convince the Emperor, I hop he changes his mind and agrees with Vaeregoths decision. I hope he will follow her onto the shores of destiny.

Now that it is most needed.

Trust Vaeregoth Serpenteye, trust in her and have faith in her.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Liracia's last attempt - She again talks to the God Emperor*

Liracia turns at the entrance, and walks back to confront the God Emperor.
  She is quite angry, and her face is cold and resolute.
  This time, when she communicates, she is neither polite nor restrained:

  - - -

  So, you will be a fool.
  God Emperor, you denigrate yourself and your people, and you ultimately condemn them all.
  All of this for what you call hate.

  We would call it envy.
  And hate, thrown in for good measure.

  Your hate makes you into a small thing.
  Your hate makes you into a disgrace.
  Your hate makes you into a traitor to your people.
  Your hate makes you into a dead man, and worse.

  You would allow Melkor to destroy you, in the name of your hate.
  And destroy you he will.

  We thought you were intelligent.
  We thought you were wise.
  However, he who succumbs to hate is neither intelligent nor wise.

  Do you think you will, somehow, escape the assault of the Shade that is coming?
  Do you think you will rescue your people?
  Melkor thought of that, O God Emperor.
  There will be no escape.
  There will be no survivors.

  (she sneers, a voiceless sneer, and communicates)

  But you just sit on that throne, and gloat in your hatred.
  You sit on that throne, little man, and delight in your dark feelings.

  You believe you have won, for in losing you will destroy all the others.
  You believe many things.
  Most of them wrong.

  Wallow in your hate, then!
  Wallow in it, and when it suffocates you, die and then the peace of death will release you.
  Apparently, in your case, only death will release you.
  That assumes you die - Melkor's attack may not be so kindly.

  Are you angry with me?
  Do you wish to fight with me?
  If you insist on battle, I will do battle with you.
  I will not kill you, God Emperor.

  However, I WILL turn you over my knee, and with my sword I will spank you, and spank you well, until the blood flows freely.
  As a hateful, hate filled child should be corrected by loving parents, so I would be glad to correct you.

  We DO believe in corporeal punishment, we taraakians, and we administer it to all of those who violate our laws, and who misbehave themselves.
  Punishment, and then love, for those who have gone wrong, have lost themselves, and must be led back from the darkness.

  And you are most certainly lost. 
  You have most certainly lost your way, God Emperor.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, might you mail me or tell me NOW, what the change would have been?

I might be able to use it for my own world or for someother that I might save.

I'm not gonna give up, I'm gonna try and defy it all like I did before.

I'm gonna challenge and stand up against anything someone is gonna throw at me.

I need to show I'm made out of God material


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kris, tot hoe laat ga je opblijven?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpenteye, have faith in Vaeregoth, set it all aside, trust.

Blind trust, have faith in her. Believe in her.

Forgive the Taraakians, grow above and beyond yourself.

LIVE for your people, be humble like they were to me.

Put side your pride and be humble.

You always said you loved your people, now is the time to lower yourself and to put aside you power, your amibtions and your pride.

Be humble, for once.

Follow Vaeregoth, folloher, believe in her and have faith.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is quite simple, 'o Skoteinos.

  The taraakians ordered your Powers to go to the Kevellond League.

  Your Powers refused to go.

  For various reasons, this has importance within the IR.

  - - -

  The taraakian looks at Vaeregoth, and communicates simply:

  A joining of myself and yourself will not give us the power we need.
  It would, obviously, grant great power, both to you and to us.

  However, the power we seek is not ... that ... kind of power.
  It is another kind of power.  A power based on faith.

  Without that power, we cannot achieve our goal.

  The God Emperor, in his speech, appears to have ended our endeavor to halt the assault of the Shade.
  That is why we are sad.

  We are not sad for ourselves, Vaeregoth.
  We are sad for you.
  We grieve for you and your people.
  For your worlds.
  For your dreams.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Smorrie~~*

Ik ben bang tot 2 uur anders gaan me ouders me spanken watn ik meot hard gaan leren van ze....

Sanne was 4 dagen langs geweest en dat was al twijfelachtig of mocht...

(h0t sex0r )

btw wat vind je van me posts?

Ik kan toch best aardig IC en descriptive spelen he ?

Dat ik te lam ben om het tijdens de d&d sessies te doen (en het klinkt ook zo dom.. **zucht** Dwergen...)


----------



## Serpenteye

_____________'o Skoteinos posted:
<<God Emperor, I speak in the name of my Queen, Vaeregoth.>> The message reaches the God Emperor only seconds after his hateful reply to the Taraakian ambassador. 

<<My Queen has granted the change in reality to the Taraakians. But your refusal is not only bringing doom to yourself, but also to us and all other faction on Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara and Athas. By being this stubborn you risk the doom of us all. And why? Because someone is more powerful than you are...>> 

<<As She has said before, "it is time for us as nations and as individuals to set aside our longlasting feuds and unite." We ask of you, God Emperor, to do something with these words. Set aside your petty strive with the Taraakians, for greater dangers are upon us. We bid you that you approve to the Taraakians using the Didem of Dream, the one reality change they have been granted, so that they may safe us all. Are you willing to listen to our words, God Emperor?>>
___________


"I am willing to listen, cerebrate. Indeed, I have listened and I remember every public action the teraakians have committed here. I have heard them demanding the unconditional surrender of us all. I have heard them threaten us all with the magical equivalent of lobotomy if we disobeyed them. I have seen them attack my allies without provocation.
  I have heard them change their words. Beings of ultimate lawfulness, suddenly deciding to act completely differently from the way they did yesterday. Beings of immortal intelligence, apparently, making error after error in their judgenemt and policies. I trust neither their judgement nor their intentions, they are too changeable, too unreliable, too chaotic. Their cure might be worse than the disease.
  However, I understand the danger we are all in, and I am willing to compromise. The diadem of dreams belongs to Vaeregoth. She has offered the teraakians that she link mentally with some of them and that they together, under her control, use the power of the dream. That I will accept, for I know her to be wise and trustworthy. I know the terraakians to be whimsical and foolish."


----------



## Kalanyr

The Twilight Coalition stands united in our decision, the Taraakians have our permission.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

OOC to Forsaken One, and everyone else:

  I cannot reveal the answer - the nature of the change - Forsaken One.

  If I do, that ends all hope that that change could be accomplished.

  That is how it works, I'm afraid.  
  The change is something you cannot have foreknowledge of.
  Foreknowledge of the change, would doom any chance of it being able to happen.

  Consider that a Ruling.
  Consider it a very final Ruling.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz presents himself... the true self.. the Divine fury of himself to the Taraakians... he is grim... brooding and brimming with power... "Let us talk... for I know little of you... or your ways besides your belligerence...  Other powers trust you... and I now... shall see why..."_


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

:/...heb geen id tot hoe laat ik op ga blijven...voel me kut en kan niet chatten...su><0rs.

en ik denk niet dat ik het wil weten van jou & sanne...maakt het alleen maar erger...

en ik heb gewoon nog geen flikker geleerd...gvd, ik zuig zo hard...

maar goed, het ziet er naar uit dat de god keizer om is...wie moeten we nog?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Liracia finally loses her composure.

  This is very rare in taraakians, and it only occurs in extremis.

  This is extremis.

  She mentally shouts:

  WE MUST HAVE THE PHYSICAL DIADEM.
  WE MUST HAVE IT TO OURSELVES FOR A FEW HOURS.
  HOW MANY TIMES MUST WE SAY THAT?!
  DID YOU NOT HEAR US THE FIRST TIME?!

  WE CANNOT SHARE THE CHANGE WITH VAEREGOTH - IF WE COULD, WE WOULD!

  WE CANNOT.

  WE APOLOGIZE TO ALL OF YOU FOR ANY MISTAKES WE HAVE MADE.
  WE APOLOGIZE TO THE GOD EMPEROR FOR ANY INSULT WE MADE TO HIM.
  WE APOLOGIZE FOR EVERYTHING, FOR EVERY SLIGHT OR INSULT WE COMMITTED.
  WE APOLOGIZE.
  WE APOLOGIZE.
  WE APOLOGIZE.
  WE APOLOGIZE!
  WE APOLOGIZE!!!
  WE APOLOGIZE!!!!!

  (She literally screams this last statement)

  WE APOLOGIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  HAVE FAITH IN US.
  TRUST US.
  HELP US, AND WE WILL HELP YOU.

  LET US HAVE THE PHYSICAL DIADEM.
  LET YOUR LEADERS BLESS OUR USE OF IT.

  Then, the young taraakian lady bursts into tears.


----------



## Serpenteye

'o Skoteinos said:
			
		

> [Bmaar goed, het ziet er naar uit dat de god keizer om is...wie moeten we nog?  [/B]




 ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian Iuz confronts communicates mournfully and slowly:

  Ask of me all you wish.
  I will make answer.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz sneers at the apology... "So now you apologize?  Swallowed your pirde?  For an advanced species that called us children you seem to have much to learn in the ways of 'adults' yourselves..."

Iuz walks towards the Taraakians, "I am here to deal and speak, now we speak, or I shall go and you will not have my blessing."_


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

serpenteye, those piece in dutch are there for a reason: because I do not want to share them with the majority of this board, but that sentence should mean somehting like:

Right, the God Emperor changed, who's left? (that's almost literal)
Right, we convinced the God Emperor, who's next? (that's a bit better English).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Allenthrellus, looking haggard and exhausted, communicates to Iuz:

  In a few hours, Iuz, the Shade attack will go off.
  It cannot be stopped by any force we possess, or by any force we are aware of, including the Diadem of Dreams.
  Nor can the Diadem of Dreams blunt it's effects, or stop it's advance.

  There will be an explosion - an explosion equivalent to a Supernova.
  This explosion will be an explosion of negative energy.

  A blast wave of Shade, travelling at thousands of times the speed of light, will pass outward from the main blast.
  In a fraction of a second, it will reach Toril's sun and extinguish it.
  In about one second, it will reach Toril and literally eviscerate it into Nothing.

  Allenthrellus leans heavily against a supporting wall, and continues:

  The Weave will be destroyed when this happens.
  The Shadow Weave will be pulled into the explosion, and will magnify it.
  Melkor's prison will be destroyed, and his essence pulled into the explosion, which will magnify it.

  Within a minute, the blast wave will reach, and shatter, the Crystal Sphere that holds Realmspace, and pass into the Phlogiston.
  The Phlogiston will freeze into a solid at near Absolute Zero, a labyrinth of darkness the likes of which the Spheres have never seen, barring only the Prison of the the Lady of Pain.

  In less than one day, the leading edge of the blast wave will hit Greyspace.
  Greyspace will be completely destroyed ... only a burnt out ember will remain, and that of Oerth's sun.

  In one and one half days, the blast wave will reach Krynnspace.
  In two days, the blast wave will reach Mystara.
  In four days, the blast wave will reach Athas.

  You cannot stop it with your 11th level magic.
  WE cannot stop it with our 12th level magic.
  Those whom you call the Deities cannot stop it, for their power is bound up in it.

  Before the blast wave exhausts itself in the Phlogiston, it will have destroyed more than a dozen Crystal Spheres.

  The blast wave will travel through the Ethereal Plane, starting at the point of the blast.
  The Ethereal Plane will shatter and be destroyed by the blast - the Border Ethereal will collapse, and withdraw from the leading edge of the blast.
  Anything in the Ethereal Plane that is in the way of the blast, will be destroyed.

  The blast wave will travel through the Astral Plane.
  It will crash against the First Layer of the Outer Planes.
  It will finally be halted there by the combined might of the Powers of the Outer Planes.

  (Now Allenthrellus really staggers, and falters, then communicates slowly and painfully)

  The blast wave is keyed to you.
  Remember how the Elder Ones came directly to Greyspace?
  Remember how they came directly here, when all of Reality lay between you and them?

  The blast is keyed to you in this way.
  It doesn't matter where you go, or how far from here you flee.
  You could travel to another dimension, another reality, and it would follow you.

  Perhaps, in the Outer Planes, you might survive, and then again, you might not.

  The Powers (Allenthrellus falters further) are vey displeased with you.
  We know ... we have felt it.
  You will receive no protection from them.
  They will not intervene to save you.

  The God Emperor, Kalanyr, and Kas did not have the power needed to save their people.
  The blast wave will pursue them, keyed to them specifically - it will pass right into the 50th level of Mechanus if necessary.

  (Allenthrellus staggers, and says mournfully)

  Melkor planned his attack very well.
  The Red Poison from hundreds of worlds is the initial fuel.
  The hate of the Shade for all that lives is the necessary explosive.
  And ... and the suicide of billions of Shade will cause a chain reaction.

  (Allenthrellus staggers, and says weakly)

  There is a way out ... a way out for you people ... a way to survive ... we tried to help you ... but ... against power of this magnitude ... it takes more than mere ... power to ... stand against it.
  You must ... become greater than ... you dared to hope to be.  You must ... somehow ... you must somehow ... you must somehow put aside the hate and fear that has so defined ... your existence ... only then ... is their hope.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Vaeregoth senses the answer and the considers.

<<The people of Oerth, Toril, Mystara and Athas have faith in me.>>

<<They believe in the power I wield, and they have hope for the future for they believe in the impossible, they believe in miracles, in wonders.>>

<<In me they have faith, me they trust and they believe in. Join me, merge with me. Grant me the power that is needed for the change for the faith and belief that is needed is already fueling me.>>

<<Can't you sense it?>>

<<They entrust their futures and their dreams to my care, the connect their fates with my decisions, powers and action.>>

<<Can't you feel that?>>

<<Enpower me with that power which is needed, let me forge this change, let me reshape the future.>>

<<You ask that they believe, and that they have faith.>>

<<They have, not all in you, but in me. Now it's your time to trust and have faith and believe.>>

<<I am a mere mortal of much less power that your species and kind. But I am here with a unique power, I can do things you haven't even dreamed of.>>

<<Now I ask you Taraakian, believe in ME, have faith in ME and my powers and abilities. Faith in my ability to judge and wield power.>>

<<I ask you te believe in me like all those others do. To have trust in me and to have faith in me and my abilities.>>

<<Grant me the power needed and grant me your love, your trust, your believe and your faith and I shall reshape the future in your image.>>

<<Join me, grant me, trust me, love me, believe in me, have faith in me.>>

<<Do what you need from all of them yourself, do that. The future isn't set, this fate and this mgith not even be yours to do but mine.>>

<<Believe in me, have faith in me like all the others.>>

<<Trust me.>>

<<Let me do what you cannot do now time is of the essence. Put yourselves aside and have faith in me.>>

And with those words Vaeregoth reaches out with her hand towards the Taraakian.

------------------------------

Tokiwong if this will work.. allwe need is you trust in me. Your faith.
I trusted the demons from the abys before, I aided the drow and ther demonic allies. I trusted it all, I served it all, I aided it all.

Now trust me, formian queen, queen of dreams, of creation and life.

TRUST ME. 

Show yoru faith in me and follow me and the future that I shall forge for you and your grand planet and city.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz changes his form to appear as a male Taraakian on a whim, "I have considered your words, and I do not find the sense in them... but others have... I am curious... what is it that you stand for?  Do you expect the whole world to agree to your request?"

"Why must this be an act of faith, is the might of all of our people to little to counter?  Must we cower like rats in the Demiplane of Hope?  Why can the Demiplane of Hope withstand the danger and my own city of Chorazin, on the plane of Fire no less, weak... nor the world I am creating... what makes the Demiplane of Hope so *special*?"

Iuz walks motioning for the taraakian to follow, "You have a dream... help me see it and perhaps it can be realized..."_


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr kneels alone in prayer.

"Freedom, liberty and hope, the people in the demiplane of hope are suffering and the very plane itself suffers with them. Please, force of hope, bright side of chaos, good without structure or government hear me. Find amongst those here, one worthy of a domain, grant them a place, so that the discomforts of millions may be reduced and the power of this plane can be strengthened. If such is beyond you, I ask you to beseech whichever power is mighty, to grant such a place to someone. I believe that perhaps, Aurican,Siobhan or Jand are worthy, they have fought for good and their beliefs for a long time now. I most certainly am not, I spent millenia doing things that would make some of the greatest of darkness sick, I lost hundreds of innocents to the Blood Waste,  but I beseech you hear my requests, the people here need something before the agents of shade corrupt the very nature of this plane. Surely there is one somewhere here worthy, if not amongst the mighty them amongst the others who have as much right to this as any. Please protect the people of the world, shelter them. My thanks to you Freedom. If such is beyond your power, then I understand and so I hope shall the others. Thank you for comfort in the time when I most needed it."


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

g'night forske...

geef mij ff het recht om beslissingen te nemen als je weg bent...[evil grin].

en zeg of je dat ding wel of niet af wil staan...als je het aan mij geeft zonder dat erbij te zeggen neem ik de beslissing, en dat is dat je het afstaat...voor een paar uur en dat je er constant bijbent...


----------



## The Forsaken One

effe wachten op edena smorrie, wel grappig dit in het nederlands.

helemaal grappig dat ik nu verzin dat ik het misschien wel moet doen ipv te buitenlanders (hehe je weet wel wie ) als dat echt zo gaat heb ik lol en dan moet ik welleif spelen voor de IR want dan heb ik voort beetje veel invloed, maar zou wel stoer zijn


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  WE APOLOGIZE.
> Then, the young taraakian lady bursts into tears. *




"Now, was that so hard, child?" The God Emperor steps down from his throne to stand before her, a compassionate smile on his lips. "Ever since you came here your arrogance has been your greatest disadvantage. Your demands, your orders, have cost you much effort to undo and still cause anger in the hearts of many. You have acted like children, first bullying, then whining and crying to get your way. I realise that is the extent of your communicative abilities, so I will not judge you for that." The God Emperor reaches out to wipe a tear from her cheek.

 "Your tears shall benefit you more than your tantrum. Your humility shall serve you more than your pride. I will thus contribute to your upbringing. I do this on one condition. That your leader sign an unbreakable contract that your people, after you have used the diadem of dreams, never in any way interfere in the doings of the Union of Worlds in the Multiverse unless we request that you do so. We are still taking a too great risk in trusting you with the diadem, but at least you will be unable to threaten us afterwards. We will trust you in using the diadem, if you agree to this."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Liracia shakes her head:

  She communicates in a whisper:

  You must understand ... it must be an altruistic gift.
  You are seeking a bargain ... a reasonable bargain ... I am not disputing your right to bargain ... but we can't.

  We can't.

  If we obtain the use of the Diadem through bargaining, it is useless to us.

  We must have your faith.

  We cannot bargain.

  If we could, we would!  By Taraak, we would!
  We would.
  We would bargain and meet any demand you wished.
  We swear it.
  We swear it by Taraak.

  However, we can't.
  We can't.

  It has to be a freely given gift, or it is useless to us.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz nods... "I see..."

A tear rolls down his cheek... a blackened tear... he wipes it away, "My people have long since left... under the care of Talindra, my companion and empress.  They are ehading or the Demiplane of Hope... and they shall fight for its defense... but I am old... stubborn... and I ask only one thing... I shall do soemthing for my people... if it sruvives it shall be their gift... I shall sacrifice my divine life essence... to finish what my people have wrought... so that they have a world to call their own when... you succeed."

Iuz gulps, but looks resolute, "I hope you can pledge to their safety... this is my final act.  Our greatest hour, Ours, Allenthressus.  You have my faith... my word and my bond... now I must go... and finish what I have done..." 

Iuz fades from view and appears before the unfinished world... and then in a final act of selflessness ignites his soul and releases the full brunt of his divine power into the world he is creating... in one final nova of Glowing Darkness he is gone... Talindra remaining to oversee his people in the Demiplane of Hope..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

4


----------



## The Forsaken One

*IMPORTANT*

Edena, I have to go off in.. 20 min orso. I just had a enfuriated father in this room....

Me and Skot have Final Exams comming and we need to study but all the going late to bed isn't really constructive for our learning when we are tired.. I say what's just 1 more late night... well... my dad thinks differently...

He one great guy but it seems I'm pushing it here...

I pulled out just another 30 minutes and this will just have to do .. sorry.. it seem your 2 primary players inthis case, namely Melkor and me are going to have to be absent.

Sorry........

------------------------------

back to the game... I think Edena, you understand as well that I'm trying to gain creadit for this action with my PC... this is a once of a millennia oppertunity to grow grand and renowned...

So I hope you can understand my attempt to try and gain that renown and tho gain the credit for the change.

I'm trying to do everything I can here within my limits and the limits of reason of the game and the over to survive and still gain what I want....

Hope you understand that.. how selfish it might seem.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Tokiwong, I will take that as an endorsement, by Iuz, of the taraakian use of the Diadem (unless you state specifically otherwise)


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong, I will take that as an endorsement, by Iuz, of the taraakian use of the Diadem (unless you state specifically otherwise) *




*OOC:* It is an endorsement what of his final act?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am sorry, Forsaken One, about the family situation.

  My sincere regrets.  I hope things improve.

  Does this mean, then, that Vaeregoth refuses the Diadem to the taraakians?

  And yes, I understand and appreciate that you are only trying to play properly IC.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Talindra arrives at the Demiplane of Hope it seems at the 11th hour with the rest of the powers of Iuz... but Iuz is not with her... she seems sad and grim... her face red from tears... but she looks determined and strong for her people...

"Bring word to Hazen the Angel... we shall fight for this world... we shall fight the Shade... we shall win... that was Iuz's last wish..."_


----------



## Mr. Draco

In the hall of the God-Emperor footsteps are heard.

As Liracia finishes her tears, Kas steps up to the group.

"Perhaps I can offer another solution?

Take the God-emperor and myself up to your command ship.  Let us meet with the generals that began the attack on our ally.  Let us see for ourselves what your grand craft is like on the inside, and there learn of what plans your generals had after seizing the diadem of dreams, and why they considered it so important.  Let us meet with whomever called back your first ambassador, and in doing so ignored our proposition for peace and alliance.

Then, we will be able to pass judgement on your request.

Then, we will have a better understanding of your reasoning.

If you deny this, then I mst ask you why.  For, if you truly wish to repent for your earlier actions, it should be no problem to reveal plans which will never come into action.  It should be no problem to allow us to talk with those who wish us no harm or repression."


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'm just curious why the hell I'm not able to gain credit for this hmmmmmmm

/me ponders some more.

Btw cool that the Taraakians never speak of the thing that is above them and they believe in to anyone outside of themselves.

They just did 

Taraak, greetings to what ever you are 

Edena give me 10 minutes to think about it....
If it just damn isn't possible for me to do the change, to create the effect and gain credit for it and the renown...

Demmit... then I'll just hand over the Diadem to them.

I'll probably die for this or lose the diadem because of some very persuasive roleplaying from the part of the dm.. but what the heck...

Still got ambitions to fullfill...

if it is 100% clear that Vaeregoth cannot gain the renown or credit for the change (bubye chance that comes once in a ternity...) then she will hand it over to the Taraakian.

But if possible she would like to be present at the manifesting of the change and stay ever present at where ever the Diadem is..

Anab.. understand the obsession with a Artifact now


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

<<Kas, God Emperor! Stop hiding behind their attack. They have attack the Hive, not you. Yes, you helped to defend us, and we are greatful for that. But we do not want you to hide your true feelings behind the excuse of the Taraakians attacking your allies. We have forgiven them. We have accepted their request. If you want to hide behind the "you attacked our allies" excuse, you should trust them, for your allies are having faith in them. If you care such a great deal about us, then trust the judgement of the Queen and give the Taraakians permission to use the change.>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakians immediately comply with this demand.

  If you read the description of their ship, there isn't much to see on the inside.

  Most of the inside of the ship is taken up by power capacitors the size of skyscrapers, forceshielded from each other, and connected by a technomancial grid to the core.

  There is a small area for vistors, and it is pleasant enough, but it is not important.

  The Core is filled with thousands of taraakians laying in carefully designed beds with every manner of wire attached to them.
  Each taraakian has a tube with a diameter of over a foot attached to his or her heart, to channel the awesome magical power from them to the capacitors, and back.

  All of this is overseen by a very advanced computer system, which is sentient, and which directs - among other things - healing magic to any part of the ship that is damaged instantaneously, rerouting the power as necessary from both taraakians and capacitors.
  If the taraakians are injured, the healing goes to them and their equipment.
  If the computer itself is damaged, a safety system allows energy to flow into it automatically from the taraakians and the capacitors.

  The taraakians are in a special state of trance, and are living in a Virtual World.
  Everything said, all orders, all discussions, all leisure, everything - even trysting! - is done in that Virtual World.

  The Virtual World allows the taraakians to communicate with each other at incredible speeds, with orders given in nanoseconds, and obeyed in further nanoseconds.

  The taraakians explain the God Emperor that entry into this Virtual World is the key to commanding the ship.

  The ship has various safeguards against a foreign entity trying to take over the Core (don't try it - it wouldn't be a good idea.)

  However, the taraakians are giving the God Emperor and Kas a Carte Blanche tour of one of their greatest secrets - the inner workings of one of their Warships.

  They do not do such things lightly, or without a good reason.
  The current situation is reason aplenty, in their opinion.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This thread is full.

  Let's use the new thread.


----------



## Mr. Draco

[edit]- sorry.


----------

